# *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven ***



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

a 2.0 MK4 rolled into the shop the other day, and we got to thinking...























more to come. check back for progress.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (jsundell)*

non-intercooled kit... 
subscribed
what about tuning for dbw cars?


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 2:06 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

about damn time wooooo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

Dooo eeeet!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

BOOKMARKED!
On all home computers, office computers and mobile!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
what about tuning for dbw cars?

I think we already had a discussion on this. The software is by C2 and these guys know how to deal with DBW vehicles. I mean, they already have MK4 VR6 turbo kit out there...


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_I think we already had a discussion on this. The software is by C2 and these guys know how to deal with DBW vehicles. I mean, they already have MK4 VR6 turbo kit out there...

cool. I skipped over 95% of the mk3 turbo thread so... heh


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (pwnt by pat)*

Thank you god. I'm glad it's finally here. Now I dont have to swap the 2.0T from a MKV, lol.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (LMHConcepts)*

Just gotta comment again.....drool.
I just added a cam shaft, exhaust system, short shifter, and now....this.....I cant wait. I talked to you guys a while about this, and I'm finally glad its coming out.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

that...looks....like.....secks


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

some updates!!!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

That's awesome but why not have the compressor on the passenger side?


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

The MKIV has the air box on the driver side. along with the MAF sensor. it only makes sense to put it in as close to stock location as possible.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Was the SAI eliminated?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yes due to a different exhaust mani...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oh an FYI stuff some paper towels or rags in the intake runners before you drop somethin.... ask me how i know HAHAH!!!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (jsundell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsundell* »_The MKIV has the air box on the driver side. along with the MAF sensor. it only makes sense to put it in as close to stock location as possible.

could have been done like the 1.8t...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

the point is...either way it works!


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (jsundell)*

This thread just caused a romance explosion in my pants.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (doodpod)*

did you have to do any firewall bashing to get a nice fit?


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
could have been done like the 1.8t...









There isn't enough room between the intake manifold and the exhaust manifold. Also, keep in mind we are trying to keep the cost of the kit DOWN, so running a bunch more tubes when we don't have to doesn't really make sense. Don't worry, we're almost done.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_did you have to do any firewall bashing to get a nice fit?

fits like a glove http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BUT... needs a solid lower motor mount, which will be supplied with the kit


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (jsundell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsundell* »_BUT... needs a solid lower motor mount, which will be supplied with the kit








This is the dogbone mount, correct? Will my mount with poly inserts suffice?


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (jsundell)*

Looking good!
Keep them coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Erotas)*

What's the estimated price range for this puppy? I want to start setting a large chunk of change aside for it.


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (jsundell)*

SO my car finally has a turbo, AND i cant wait to drive it, and to everyone there is an FMIC to go along with that puppy, STG 2 all they way







hopefully by christmas ill have my orange back , fingerscrossed , the set up looks sick , keep up with the photos , i almost craped when i saw these tonight


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

Looking sweet fellas! Looking sweet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can visualize the USRT mani at the front with the throttle body opening on the passenger side and a FMIC with the flow going from driver side to passenger side.
mmmmm Stage 2 is looking good. 
P.S.
Solid dogbone mount will be a bitch! Too much drone and vibrations in the cabin especially at idle... Oh, well one learns to sacrifice one comfort for another...


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
I can visualize the USRT mani at the front with the throttle body opening on the passenger side and a FMIC with the flow going from driver side to passenger side.

I'm thinking of a similar setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
P.S.
Solid dogbone mount will be a bitch! Too much drone and vibrations in the cabin especially at idle... Oh, well one learns to sacrifice one comfort for another...

why the solid dogbone?
Also, is there a change to the compression?
Too many questions and no time to look through 25 pages on other thread..











_Modified by Erotas at 3:09 PM 12-13-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_
why the solid dogbone?


Probably because there is too much rocking of the engine with the OEM mount and the downpipe can't handle all the twist.

_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_
Also, is there a change to the compression?

No, not for stage 1 at least.


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Probably because there is too much rocking of the engine with the OEM mount and the downpipe can't handle all the twist.


Add VF Engineering Complete Engine Mount Kit to shopping list...


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

how bouts some mo' pictures


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

wicked fresh


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

stoked about everything except the dogbone...neuspeed race springs on bilstein sports is enough for me....


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

well, looks like i can leave work with an evening bump...
the car looks back together, but i don't notice any real changes.








what's that oil line doing there???








and what are those bright green things








now i see it... it's way back there hiding.








that's it for now. should have some dyno numerals shortly. stage 2 will come right after.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow. It looks stock. I love it. How does it feel?


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hows it run?
Could you get some more pics. Especially of the clearances on the passenger side. In OZ we have the brake master cylinder there.
Great work!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Erotas)*

Looks stock, and is well hidden. Bad @$$! And looks hella easy to install. Took you guys no time at all.


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

this is really making it hard for me to decide on the 1.8t swap or this


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

thats all nice and stuff... but whats this white stuff in my pants???

also... are we still looking at a quite similar price to the mk3 kit? 2299special? 2499 regular?
stage 2 is just FMIC and piping like mk3? if 1 and 2 are bought together is there a nice discount?


_Modified by BatMan_VDub at 8:35 PM 12-13-2006_


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

any lay-a-way payment plans? =D

how bout u guys sponser me ;]


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

How does it run without the air pump? I think C2 should of eliminated the air pump with the new software for the kit.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

the air pump is only on with cold starts all it does is injector air into the exhaust for emissions...it serves no purpose in making the motor run PERIOD


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

bump for more info/pics.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

bump for DBW software


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BatMan_VDub* »_bump for more info/pics.


yea is this kit top secret or something?


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_
yea is this kit top secret or something?









do you really have a ferrari?


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BatMan_VDub* »_
do you really have a ferrari?









I doubt it; there's no such thing as a 1986 F40.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

oh ok. well, im bumping this cause im dying for more info.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_How does it run without the air pump? I think C2 should of eliminated the air pump with the new software for the kit. 

You should keep the airpump.
1. pass emissions
2. the ecu will disable oxygen sensor control with a missing pump.
(not good on cable TB, very bad on DBW cars with wideband control)

-Jeff


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

k so jus keep the air pump plugged in? cuz i dont think there a spot for the egr/air pump valve on the turbo manifold....


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_You should keep the airpump.
1. pass emissions
2. the ecu will disable oxygen sensor control with a missing pump.
(not good on cable TB, very bad on DBW cars with wideband control)

-Jeff

Is it an actual result from a sensor that the ecu looks for, or does it just look for the resistive load on the power wires for the sai? You can get a resistor that takes the place of SAI, but if the ecu changes operations based on o2 sensor results....


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

oh man thats exactly how I wanted it to look! The only thing that bugs me is the intake...but theres a turbo so no whining.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

im pretty sure they're just block off the EGR port and send some sort of resistor/plug for the electronics.
i can't remember who, but someone just released a secondary air pump block off plate/resistor kit for like 25$


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

Actually, the block off plate is for the 1.8t's. The mk4 2.0 SAI consists of a tube coming from the airbox to the airpump, then airpump to combi valve on the exhaust manifold. There are no electronics involved in the system except the two power wires going to the SAI pump. Now, as to the control the ecu has over the engine due to the early o2 readings while the cat and engine heats up... that I don't know about.
The resistor that replaces the SAI is like $5.60 from 20squared tuning but you might still end up with problems related to the ecu and o2 sensors. I think, from what I've read, the engine pulls timing and cuts fuel until "cat efficency" improves, although I could be wrong.

I could easily see a bung being put in on the down pipe for the oem combi valve. The pump could be in the stock location, with just a filter on the pump intake. Where the pump attaches to in the stock system is pre-maf so it doesn't actually have to be plumbed into the intake.
edit: this also might help the car pass emissions on a sniffer if the car is cold started







CARB?


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 10:15 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_Actually, the block off plate is for the 1.8t's. The mk4 2.0 SAI consists of a tube coming from the airbox to the airpump, then airpump to combi valve on the exhaust manifold. There are no electronics involved in the system except the two power wires going to the SAI pump. Now, as to the control the ecu has over the engine due to the early o2 readings while the cat and engine heats up... that I don't know about.
The resistor that replaces the SAI is like $5.60 from 20squared tuning but you might still end up with problems related to the ecu and o2 sensors. I think, from what I've read, the engine pulls timing and cuts fuel until "cat efficency" improves, although I could be wrong.

I could easily see a bung being put in on the down pipe for the oem combi valve. The pump could be in the stock location, with just a filter on the pump intake. Where the pump attaches to in the stock system is pre-maf so it doesn't actually have to be plumbed into the intake.
edit: this also might help the car pass emissions on a sniffer if the car is cold started







CARB?

_Modified by pwnt by pat at 10:15 AM 12-15-2006_

well explained. assuming this is all accurate, sounds like the SAI could be removed and not really affect too much. In Dallas, every inspection I've ever had, on any car that me or my family have owned, I've never been sniffed...
No biggy for us.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I thought it was pre 95 models get the tailpipe sniff and post 95 get the ecu scan.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

im too young to know that. i've always just been ECU scan only.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_
yea is this kit top secret or something?









yes, it is a top secret kit that no one knows about. that's why we posted pictures.
will have a full parts list after the kit is finalized.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (jsundell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsundell* »_
yes, it is a top secret kit that no one knows about. that's why we posted pictures.
will have a full parts list after the kit is finalized.









are you an employee of kinetic or is your car the donor? i'm so confused about who does and doesnt work for kinetic.
available by the end of next week you think? i bet they have 50 orders before the end of january.


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

my car is the donor car, and jsundell works at kinetic, the second batch of pics are awsome now i really cant wait to get my hands on it SEND IT HOME i want to drive it


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_my car is the donor car, and jsundell works at kinetic, the second batch of pics are awsome now i really cant wait to get my hands on it SEND IT HOME i want to drive it









before you drive it, CLEAN THAT ENGINE BAY!


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_
before you drive it, CLEAN THAT ENGINE BAY!









x2


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

LOL ya im going to have to agree with you on that one, there going to clean it once there done on the dyno, cus its a fu****g mess as it is now, as the shop at kinetic has told me


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

rippinralf, its time for some updates. are we at 1000whp yet?


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BatMan_VDub* »_rippinralf, its time for some updates. are we at 1000whp yet?
or even 100whp?


----------



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

bump cuz i want this kit!!!! i need DBW software tho..


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

::waiting impatiently for updates...::


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

some more pics would be nice...


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*

The time of the Mk4 has come...(laughs maniacially and falls of chair)


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

stg2: fmic
stg3: full 20v swap


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

stage 3 would be omitting all of stage 1 and 2....
edit: whohoo! 3 pages.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

So? 
heh


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

BUMP for more pics and driving impressions!


----------



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

BUMP i need this kit


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (turbolesstom)*

BUMP I can't afford this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*

talked to clay. he says the DBW software is under construction. yay


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BatMan_VDub* »_talked to clay. he says the DBW software is under construction. yay
 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

^^^
uh, OK?







DBW software is nothing special. They already have it running on their MK4 VR6T kit. 
What would make me REALLY happy is to see that the C2 software eliminates the SAI pump and that there are no CELs on the dash.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

its special to me...cuz i want C2 tuning not EIP, not ATP..and i feel like ive been waiting forever....and i know its been out for the VR...but thats not a 2.0 now is it ...i need the software for my project...now do you see?


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Yes. Its a me me me world. I see.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_^^^
What would make me REALLY happy is to see that the C2 software eliminates the SAI pump and that there are no CELs on the dash.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

While not difficult to accomplish,
we can't do it... This is technically ~illegal. We can't sell
software that 'beats' emissions laws. Sorry.

-Jeff


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
While not difficult to accomplish,
we can't do it... This is technically ~illegal. We can't sell
software that 'beats' emissions laws. Sorry.

-Jeff

True, but what's wrong with using software for ECUs without SAI pumps? I mean, do we really need to hunt down a non-SAI ECU from the junkyards, recode the whole thing to work with our cars and then send the ECU to you for installing the C2 software...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

honestly though...who cares whether the SAI is there or not it doesnt hurt anything i mean damn...


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I contacted C2 a while ago about gettin custom software with the air pump removed. They told me it was possible but I would have to sign somthing to say that my car would be used off-road only since it was illegal.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_I contacted C2 a while ago about gettin custom software with the air pump removed. They told me it was possible but I would have to sign somthing to say that my car would be used off-road only since it was illegal.

awesome. im gonna need an extra degree of retardation with the mk4 DBW software too... can you ask your c2 guy if thats possilbe?


----------



## scoonjat (Jun 27, 2006)

So from what i understand this kit wont be street legal?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

dude...did you read anythin that was just posted... 
_Quote »_we can't do it... This is technically ~illegal. We can't sell
software that 'beats' emissions laws. Sorry.

-Jeff




_Modified by the_q_jet at 4:40 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (scoonjat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoonjat* »_So from what i understand this kit wont be street legal?

the kit is definitely street legal. some people are wanting to make special requests on their tune from c2 motorsports....


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

What happens if you are overseas and you dont have a SAI pump?
Tell C2 its for the export market! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_What happens if you are overseas and you dont have a SAI pump?
Tell C2 its for the export market! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

some mk4's (USA too) didnt come with an SAI


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

bump


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

I don't see a reason the kit wouldn't work with SAI as long as a bung is put on the downpipe for the combi valve....


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_I don't see a reason the kit wouldn't work with SAI as long as a bung is put on the downpipe for the combi valve....

True! I'll take it either way (with or without SAI) for as long as there is no CEL on my dash.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
True! I'll take it either way (with or without SAI) for as long as there is no CEL on my dash. 

x2
rippinralf.... i want an update. i want pics. i want a 1000whp 2.0l 8v


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

you shouldnt have a CEL as long as you leave the SAI plugged in...


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

i dont have a sai and i live in the us


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Whats the latest on the air pump removal and CEL comming on and controlling fuel while the cat warms up?


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BatMan_VDub* »_
i want an update. i want pics. i want a 1000whp 2.0l 8v









why do you want only stage 1? i want stage 2, 2000whp.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_
why do you want only stage 1? i want stage 2, 2000whp.
















i just want updates.
nothin like 500whp out of a single cylinder! (2000whp/4cyl)


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BatMan_VDub* »_i just want updates.
nothin like 500whp out of a single cylinder! (2000whp/4cyl)

Of course not, we are gonna do 1000whp out of each cylinder, in stg 3


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

This would make a great XMAS gift for the wife.







She did comment the other day how sluggish she thought the car was when she went to pass someone.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scracho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scracho* »_This would make a great XMAS gift for the wife.







She did comment the other day how sluggish she thought the car was when she went to pass someone.

if she's down with it then you definitely have a cool wife.


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

What kind of turbo is that?


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaX1* »_What kind of turbo is that?

a nice one...


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

oh my its been awhile


----------



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

all i wanted for christmas was this kit!!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

christmas is over and my car is still slooow....something is wrong


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

About how much is this kit gonna cost


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaX1* »_About how much is this kit gonna cost

i would guess about 2500$, just a bit more than the mk3 kit, but who knows (only Kinetic).
I guess I'll go stage 1 and then go stage 2 later on. I can't afford both at the same time.
Stage 2 is probably 850, just like mk3 2.0l 8v kit.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Whats turbo is in the MkIV kit and whats the potential for it?


----------



## speedykurt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (jsundell)*

come on im dying here


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

anything new? any more pics?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

Come on fellas! Its Christmas! Give them a break...
I would not expect any updates till second week of January...


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

im bailin out on the kit. i have 2500$ right now but my computer is sucking lately, and ive had it for 4 years. time to buy a new 24" iMac (intel core 2 duo) with 2gb of ddr2 memory and a 250gb HD.
have fun guys. although id love to be runnin a turbo setup on my ride, computer/college gear is more important right now.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

what?
any $500 computer is better than a 4 year old...I know, mine is starting to suck.
get the turbo..you will have time to recover some of the loss from the a computer purchase.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

no man, get the mac. mac computers are amazing, in every way possible. screw the flamers that will hate this post but i dont care.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I've got a mac G4 Powerbook and it makes any PC look like a POS, and I've been using PC's for years...well trying to, but they always die


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_no man, get the mac. mac computers are amazing, in every way possible. screw the flamers that will hate this post but i dont care. 

werd i have a mac pro with the dual intel duo cpu and a 23" monitor







its awesome but id like this turbo kit as well.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

my computer doesnt really suck currently, it actually runs amazing. specs:
athlon xp 2500+ (barton core)
msi mega180 miniPC
nec 16x dl-dvdburner
200gb samsung ata133 HD
1gb ocz ddr333 memory
samsung 17" lcd (thin bezel)
use it mainly for browsin web/music/and lots of video editing. i cant wait for the mac to come in. should order this friday :0


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

Please, stay on topic!
I don't want to see this blackholed or locked!


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

So what the news on this


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

ya news...please


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Bump


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

im going mad with curiosity WHAT IS GOING ON!?


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Im dieing, I need updates


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

Chill out, don't you think they will let us know as soon as more info is available?


----------



## jettadreams (Dec 30, 2006)

Chill out! Are you kidding! Us 2.0 boys finally have a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

see...this is my dilemma...i could sell my car...pay about 2 or 3 grand more and get a 1.8t GTI or jetta with 17's, leather, sport suspension, and be newer than my car. OR i can jjust keep my car and spend about 3 grand and get a turbo kit. sigh...


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_see...this is my dilemma...*i could sell my car...pay about 2 or 3 grand more and get a 1.8t GTI or jetta with 17's, leather, sport suspension, and be newer than my car.* OR i can jjust keep my car and spend about 3 grand and get a turbo kit. sigh...

That's a no brainer.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

Olsschool...I feel the same way.
I can afford a newer car, but double the car payment (principle and raised interest) and higher car insurance just does not seem that great.
My car is quite nice for a 99.5 and I owe less than 6K. This turbo is the only reason I am keeping it.
I will have my taxes done this week......Kinetic, that means I have money ready to go!


_Modified by misfit77 at 7:04 AM 1-5-2007_


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (misfit77)*

So wheres my Turbo


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

yea i know what you mean Mistfit...my car only has 42 000 kms, and its only a 2003...its in amazing condition, no problems or anything. and yea, 4 doors and lower insurance and cost seem great...so i dunno


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

hey guys, just getting back into the swing of things back here at the shop, anyways, here is a dyno from this morning, car had some bad gas in it so we had to put some higher octane in it before we could really dyno it. hoping to get closer to the 150 mark pretty soon here. stage 2 should be close behind.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

hmmmm tq reading seems REALLY off...


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

That's crank hp, correct? 115 for the stock 99?


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

This is a wheel horsepower dyno run from a dynodynamics dynomometer. Kick at the cat 2, we're heading up. Keep in mind this car has a small aftermarket cat and stock-like exhaust.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

so the orange line is before the turbo? if so how are you putting 140wtq down on a NA 2.0?????


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (jsundell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsundell* »_








This is a wheel horsepower dyno run from a dynodynamics dynomometer. Kick at the cat 2, we're heading up. Keep in mind this car has a small aftermarket cat and stock-like exhaust.

How much PSI is this at, and what size exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

vary nyce. any teaser pics of the kit?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the progress.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

nice. me too.
id be happy with that power. lol. i just want yummy reliable turbo power =]


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

i have 2.5 inch exhaust and i have a high flow cat and res with a Remus can








i dont even remeber what it feels like to sit in my car anymore MAN do i miss it







the numbers are looking good guys and i really want to see how high you can push the STG 2 more the better


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

VERY NICE! 150whp and 180 wtq out of Stage 1.
I am beginning to wonder what kind of a clutch upgrade I would need for Stage 2?
What is the PSI setting on the second dino run?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I would like to see this with a sri, see how that affects the torque dropoff


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yea that TQ drop is HORRIBLE!!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_I would like to see this with a sri, see how that affects the torque dropoff

Yep, this is what I'll be doing. Stage 1 from Kinetic + USRT manifold + intercooler = Custom Stage 2.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















EDIT:
I almost forgot: I have a TT260 cam. The curve will look different on my engine because of the higher lift and duration of the cam.










_Modified by vasillalov at 11:46 AM 1-9-2007_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
What is the PSI setting on the second dino run?


Don't quote me, but I believe: Stage 1 'spring' pressure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

so was just talking to shawn today and he told me that the car is running on 5.5 psi to produce the 154.5hp, but he also loves the smell coming off my winter tires everytime he dyno's it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
the stg 2 is the next step and i can wait to see the numbers
also i have incorrectly stated my stats on my exhust , its a 2.25 inch system , and shawn LOVES how dirty he gets everytime hes under the car, gotta love that winnipeg dirt, show what kind of city it is LOL


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

things look good....but it just ocurred to me last night, how do we get our ecu upgraded on the mkiv...do we have to send in our ecu???


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_things look good....but it just ocurred to me last night, how do we get our ecu upgraded on the mkiv...do we have to send in our ecu???

Just like any other MK4 owner: You gotta send it in or if you are local to C2 then drive up there...


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Just like any other MK4 owner: You gotta send it in or if you are local to C2 then drive up there...

Is it just a solder job?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_
Is it just a solder job?

I believe so. With the MK3s there is a special slot for the EEPROM. In the MK4s the EEPROM is actually soldered directly to the circuit board of the ECU. 
On the side note:
I've talked to Neuspeed about a year ago when I was on the verge of getting their supercharger kit for my MK4. I asked if it is possible to solder an MK3 style EEPROM slot to the MK4 ECU and be able to swap out different chips. Back then, they offered this service for additional $75.00.
It would be really nice if such option exists with C2 (gotta call and check). This will be very good because it will allow us to get "chip updates" without having any downtime. It is similar to what BBM used to do when they were refining their BBM software for the lysholm charger.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
I believe so. With the MK3s there is a special slot for the EEPROM. In the MK4s the EEPROM is actually soldered directly to the circuit board of the ECU. 
On the side note:
I've talked to Neuspeed about a year ago when I was on the verge of getting their supercharger kit for my MK4. I asked if it is possible to solder an MK3 style EEPROM slot to the MK4 ECU and be able to swap out different chips. Back then, they offered this service for additional $75.00.
It would be really nice if such option exists with C2 (gotta call and check). This will be very good because it will allow us to get "chip updates" without having any downtime. It is similar to what BBM used to do when they were refining their BBM software for the lysholm charger.
GIAC does it with there chip installs automatically....install a socket i mean..


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_so was just talking to shawn today and he told me that the car is running on 5.5 psi to produce the 154.5hp, but he also loves the smell coming off my winter tires everytime he dyno's it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
the stg 2 is the next step and i can wait to see the numbers
also i have incorrectly stated my stats on my exhust , its a 2.25 inch system , and shawn LOVES how dirty he gets everytime hes under the car, gotta love that winnipeg dirt, show what kind of city it is LOL 

5.5?!? I would think we could run higher than that, maybe 8?


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah...I was expecting higher PSI.
I want to install something that I dont have to worry about raising the boost.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

wait a tic, so kinetic motorsport is here in langley bc, i live in burnaby (basically vancouver), so if i buy the turbo kit, i have to send out my ecu to be re programmed?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

how long does it take to get the chip back??


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_GIAC does it with there chip installs automatically....install a socket i mean..

I already have a GIC chip on a raiser board.
Should be able to just plug the C2 one in right?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

the overall PSI will be higher, the 5.5 is just temp untill final softwear comes in, it should be around 7 or 8 as shaun stated, and the ECU is a slot for the new chip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_
I already have a GIC chip on a raiser board.
Should be able to just plug the C2 one in right?

good question.. althought i dont think i trust myself changing the chips


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_
I already have a GIC chip on a raiser board.
Should be able to just plug the C2 one in right?
supposedly if they install a socket like they told me...


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_
good question.. althought i dont think i trust myself changing the chips









Well I've had problems with the GIAC chip originally and I became an expert at pulling the ECU ou on the side of the road, putting the stock chip back in and continuing on.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_the overall PSI will be higher, the 5.5 is just temp untill final softwear comes in, it should be around 7 or 8 as shaun stated, and the ECU is a slot for the new chip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EXCELLENT!


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

So lets say it ran at 7 how much HP we looking at?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

i think the goal for STG 1 is to run 160ish, and then high hundreds for the stg2 , but i want it to be over 200hp so might have to ask shaun to crank that psi up a bit more LOL







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

nah, stage 2 ~can break 200whp.
We did on the mk3....
on stock compression: race fuel and 12psi no problem

-Jeff


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

how about they put a spacer in the kit to drop the compresion so we can run higher boost????


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_how about they put a spacer in the kit to drop the compresion so we can run higher boost???? 

You mean they wont? 


_Modified by Erotas at 2:49 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

man get these things out I wanna play!


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

Excuse me if this is the wrong place to ask, but it is KMS turbo specific.
I am new to the boosting thing. How do people increase the boost for more HP, specifically this kit?
I get bored easily, so I will be tinkering around with my turbo. I realize that it may void any implied warranty.
Since this kit inlcudes software, I doubt getting new/upgraded software will be an option for more boost. My best guess would messing with the wastegate somehow.
Of course increasing boost comes with all the other changes required: fuel pressure, fuel grade, plugs, intercooler etc.



_Modified by misfit77 at 1:48 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_Excuse me if this is the wrong place to ask, but it is KMS turbo specific.
I am new to the boosting thing. How do people increase the boost for more HP, specifically this kit?
I get bored easily, so I will be tinkering around with my turbo. I realize that it may void any implied warranty.
Since this kit inlcudes software, I doubt getting new/upgraded software will be an option for more boost. My best guess would messing with the wastegate somehow.
Of course increasing boost comes with all the other changes required: fuel pressure, fuel grade, plugs, intercooler etc.

_Modified by misfit77 at 1:48 PM 1-12-2007_

I heard somewhere something about smashing the BOV would mess up the spring allowing more boost but 5-7 is enough for me


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

Where is the stage 2 kinetic turbo kit for the mk4, ive been waiting for it forever


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_Where is the stage 2 kinetic turbo kit for the mk4, ive been waiting for it forever

Hold your horses! Stage 1 is not out yet and you are yelling for Stage 2.








Trust me, I am just as impatient as you are. I've been waiting for a good FI kit for the MK4 for the past *3 YEARS*!


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

haha yea ive been waiting, i was going to buy the eip stage 2, but i heard alot of crap about them. so im just waiting for something else to happen, who knows maybe they will eventually make stage 3 in the future, maybe it will snow in summer lol


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

woo hooo cant wait for this to be done then i can make the 2.0 hit puberty


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

why would you smash the bov>?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

Hey, I'm now curious to if the software will be available seperately and for what price?


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_why would you smash the bov>? 

I was thinking the same thing. 


















_Modified by misfit77 at 11:28 AM 1-13-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

if you smash that then the air would go back in the turbo and cuase it to go from rotating several thousand RPMs one way to severl thousand RPMs the other way, wich is WAY not good


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

please excuse my ignorance but what is smashing the bov? None of these posts indicated what it actually is...


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

I was reading about people rigging up their DV with a electric valve so it releases slower and is supposed to speed up the spooling of the turbo.


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I have stg 1 what you talking about







, but i dont have my car :S, anyways the word on the street is that there putting STG 2 on my car and going to have it dynoed by TUESDAY but shhhhhh or should i say pppppsssssshhhhhhhh lol


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

I have a couple of questions, which I'll just combine into one:
Can the software be bought seperately - how much?
Can the kit use a different (same flange) turbo at a different cost - sub in another turbo?
Can parts be neglected from the kit to cut costs, wg, dv, etc?
and another random one:
Is there enough room in the mk4 to mount the compressor on the passenger side and use custom tubing? It looks like it but I'm not sure.


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

1. Im sure C2 can sell you the software seperately
2. Use the same turbo, just buy a bigger (or smaller) exhaust/compressor housing. (if you are trying to tweak your spoolup times)
3. I doubt it, if you want to pick and choose your parts, perhaps try putting together a custom kit and using C2 software. You may be able to buy the piping/silicon pieces seperately.
I had the Kinetic kit on my MKIII GTI VRT, and it was a very nice, very high quality kit that was also a bargain. I could have built a custom setup for cheaper, but buying a kit will take alot of headaches out of your install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gamehenge~ at 4:38 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## 97gti (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_Can the software be bought seperately - how much?

my head spacer, software greentops and maf are all coming from kinetics in the next week, i think the software i was quoted was 300 bucks for what i need it for


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (97gti)*

can you contact C2 themselves?
I am too lazy and I dont want to ruin my car, I will just wait for my KMS kit.


----------



## 97gti (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (misfit77)*

or Jeff Atwood do a search for his name, he does the custom software for C2 and is located in CT


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey on the dyno test, how come the golf has so much power before the turbo kit?? does it have any other modifications to it?


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_please excuse my ignorance but what is smashing the bov? None of these posts indicated what it actually is...


Its actually called crushing the valve. Its a practice use usually on stock metal DV's ie. 1st gen Eclipse/Talon's. It allows the DV to hold more boost pressure by putting more pressure on the spring. The stock ones start to leak around 18-20psi. 
You cant do it obviously on a plastic DV and aftermarket ones either have an adjustment screw or use shims to adjust pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is the Stage 2 kit.








just finished installing it on the car, should have some numbers soon.


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here is the Stage 2 kit.








just finished installing it on the car, should have some numbers soon.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So what I get from previous posts, this kit will only include what is shown. No software. 
Does the software recognize a lower air temp and raises boost on its own?

Or does the stage 2 get more power due to air density?


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

dude you rais the bost
yourself man geez


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

So when is the relaese date.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

who wants to sell me their neuspeed they just took off for this mod?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Maybe me. haha


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

2 questions... whats the size of that intercooler?
Any confirmation on chip price and availability timetable?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_dude you rais the bost
yourself man geez

I was gonna say.... 
In this kit the boost control is achieved mechanically! This means you, the driver sets the desired boost levels. The ECU will (supposedly) detect the changes in the air-fuel mixture by the O2 sensor output, the MAF readings and the knock-sensor control. It will then be able to adjust the correct fueling to match that extra air going into the system. As for the temperature of the charge, the ECU will (again supposedly) detect any detonation (or lack there of) from the knock sensors and adjust the timing of the spark.
Simple in theory but hard to implement correctly! 
I just hope that the next dyno plot will show the A/F graph to confirm that the software is capable to manage Stage 2 correctly.
P.S.
Feel free to critique my post all you want. I am new to FI and it is a learning experience for me as well.


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here is the Stage 2 kit.








just finished installing it on the car, should have some numbers soon.

So there wont be a spacer for stage 2?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_So there wont be a spacer for stage 2?

Thier other kits, at least the mk4 had the spacer in stage 3.


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

What will a spacer do
P.S I am a noob


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

head spacer lower compression


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

You will not need new software with the stage 2 upgrade, or the stage 3, this kit will run on 42 lb injectors through out the stages. 
here are pics of the kit installed on our test mule.


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So about how much hp we looking at at stg 2, then stg 3


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

Looks pretty decent!
How much re-bar modification is needed? I am seeing some drilling action and possibly some cutting/trimming also...


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What kind of upgrades did the test mule have before the Turbo


----------



## 97gti (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You will not need new software with the stage 2 upgrade, or the stage 3, this kit will run on 42 lb injectors through out the stages. 
here are pics of the kit installed on our test mule.


































jonny nice to see you guys are on here this is jay i just talked to you today about my head spacer, looking forward to it and the other toys i need to get from Clay tomorrow


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

why do you need them to include a head space eip has them for 120 or you could spend 30 and stack some head gaskets


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

THE CAR IS LOOKING SICKKKKKKKKKKKK
hey nice paint job on the piping shawn, the black is a nice touch, now i really want you to send it home 
my test mule had exhaust and CAI intake with new plugs and wires, thats all for motor inprovements
shawn has the car on the dyno right now, but he wanted to go play with a bocat in the parking lots tonight , so he'll be dynoing it in the morning lol








i want to see those numbers, and i want them huge


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice.
Any photos of the pipe from the turbo to the intercooler?
Must be somewhere underneath?


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Erotas)*

just blew the bobcat








i still might dyno it tonight


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_THE CAR IS LOOKING SICKKKKKKKKKKKK
hey nice paint job on the piping shawn, the black is a nice touch, now i really want you to send it home 
my test mule had exhaust and CAI intake with new plugs and wires, thats all for motor inprovements
shawn has the car on the dyno right now, but he wanted to go play with a bocat in the parking lots tonight , so he'll be dynoing it in the morning lol








i want to see those numbers, and i want them huge









Thats it!!!
I was expecting camshafts, bored out throttle body, etc. How much miles did ur car have and is it auto or stick


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (turbohead)*

YES thats is awsome, POST SOME PIC of that bocat you modded LOL/ blew up
i am also wondering if you could post a pic of the other side of the intercooler to show where the pipe gose and the route its takes, 
lets just hope your luck of blowing thing dosent follow you to the car







lol


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

i wonder how hard installation is. asfasd
do u have to take the motor out to get behind it? turbo/manifold?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

no you just take the head off.....install the mani and turbo on the head while its outta the car and then put it all back....a turbo kit can EASILY be done in 5-6 hours


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

There is no reason to take the head off. You can easily install the turbo and all the pieces with the engine still intact. Only thing you have to remove is the upper intake manifold.
The only reason youd have to pull the head is if you go with a stage 3 kit and have to install a spacer headgasket.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*

you guys think that my CAI can be cut or adapted to fit the intake to the stage one kit?
Seems like I just have to cut at the last bend and rotate it down with a silicone coupler. Then put one of those fancy lawnmower air filters on the airpump.









If I ever go intercooled, I will seek other options


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (misfit77)*

Will need to do some nice bending to get the pipe to the USRT Intake Manifold.








USRT Intake Manifold out of stock at the momment.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_Will need to do some nice bending to get the pipe to the USRT Intake Manifold.








USRT Intake Manifold out of stock at the momment.










YEAAH Baby! This is what I am doing! Custom Stage 2, here I come...


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I wish it was coming with that manifold.
I will be happy to just have a turbo in my car.


_Modified by misfit77 at 7:59 AM 1-19-2007_


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Looks pretty decent!
How much re-bar modification is needed? I am seeing some drilling action and possibly some cutting/trimming also...


Although it may seem like a big deal, the trimming of the bumper to fit an intercooler isn't too bad. When I was doing the whole NS SC intercooler project I removed my bumper and took it to an autoshop with a torch, and they just torched it where I had measured/marked. As far as the drilling for the bracket goes, it's a bit tough if you don't have the sturdier drill bits...I'm pretty sure Kinetic will specify the size to use so you don't make the hole too big. Lastly, any trimming of the plastic pieces around the radiator or the front lip's fins can simply be done with a dremel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by HtotheZ at 1:16 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

Any pricing worked out for the Turbo kit yet?


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

So what did this dyno at with stg 2


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

Can kinetic and C2 please tell me if running 14 psi with a spacer will be ok for daily driving?
I don't drive like an idiot, and I can hardly see myself hitting redline. When I pull hard, I just shift at 5k, maybe 5.5k.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

My buddy runs 16psi daily on his 2l turbo. No problems at all.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_My buddy runs 16psi daily on his 2l turbo. No problems at all.

but is it the mk4 2.0 engine? and it doesn't have forged internals?


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

hmmm. my tax return is coming.
and i want a turbo kit =D


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey can someone tell me why the Golf dyno tested had quite high power BEFORE the turbo was put on??? was the engine rebuilt or anything?


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

I got almost 5K tax money burning in my pocket.....I am already looking at 1.8 GTis.
I need a turbo!


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

Listen up you wanker
THE CAR BROKE 200 HP TODAY AND WELL OVER IN THE TORQUE DEPARTMENT
WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO
but it will have the final chip in tommrow and that will be the rock hard numbers for this system, the goal is still around 200hp for the STG2
and yes the car only had plugs, wires, CAI, and 2.25 exhaust. THATS IT . which took it from 92 to 114, how and why i have no clue, but it did, but such small number no longer bother me LOL
MAN DO I LOVE BAD GAS, makes everything so much more exciting, hence all the problems with tuning he he eh








i sure know how excited shawn was to make this discovery


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_Listen up you wanker
THE CAR BROKE 200 HP TODAY AND WELL OVER IN THE TORQUE DEPARTMENT
WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO
but it will have the final chip in tommrow and that will be the rock hard numbers for this system, the goal is still around 200hp for the STG2
and yes the car only had plugs, wires, CAI, and 2.25 exhaust. THATS IT . which took it from 92 to 114, how and why i have no clue, but it did, but such small number no longer bother me LOL
MAN DO I LOVE BAD GAS, makes everything so much more exciting, hence all the problems with tuning he he eh








i sure know how excited shawn was to make this discovery

How many miles does the car have?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

my car had about 183888 on it when i sent it out there, shawn probally toured all BC befor they worked on it , so probally anthor 1000 on top of that


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_my car had about 183888 on it when i sent it out there, shawn probally toured all BC befor they worked on it , so probally anthor 1000 on top of that






























Did you rebulid it? also is it automatic or standard


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

My car is a 99.5 2.oL gti, one of the really early MK4, its never been rebuilt and OF COURSE its a standard LOL








and ITS made in _GERMANY_ not mexico


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

Can this be done on an automatic, I have 2 2.0's(Yeah can it get any worse) one is standard and one is automatic, I like the automatic because it is blue lagoon
Edit: Mine's 35% Mexican


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

broek 200 hp?! =O


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

Not to kill the mood but Kinetic for a long time assured stg 2 on stock exhaust would do 240whp and 280 wtq...


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaX1* »_Can this be done on an automatic, I have 2 2.0's(Yeah can it get any worse) one is standard and one is automatic, I like the automatic because it is blue lagoon
Edit: Mine's 35% Mexican










My freinds Automatic Passat with 1.8t and some software has some mad launches.
He can powerbrake and build up boost for a perfect launch.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

i dunno, i've heard the auto tranny might not be able to hold the power of the turbo. well thats what they say about it with the s/c no?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

I am sitting here impatiently for Kinetic to release the MK4 kit and I am trying to think of all the things that are involved in properly running this kit. 
So, we know that the boost control is achieved mechanically by the adjusting the settings on the diverter valve and the wastegate. Then the software is supposed to adjust the fueling for achieving proper air-to-fuel mixture for the different boost levels. From what I understand, it is able to do these calculations because it reads the MAF and the O2 sensor outputs. It can also adjust the timing of the spark based on the knock sensor output.
I hope I got this correct so far...
*So my question concerning the C2 software is this: will the C2 benefit from installing a wide-band O2 sensor for better calculations?*


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_I am sitting here impatiently for Kinetic to release the MK4 kit and I am trying to think of all the things that are involved in properly running this kit. 
So, we know that the boost control is achieved mechanically by the adjusting the settings on the diverter valve and the wastegate. Then the software is supposed to adjust the fueling for achieving proper air-to-fuel mixture for the different boost levels. From what I understand, it is able to do these calculations because it reads the MAF and the O2 sensor outputs. It can also adjust the timing of the spark based on the knock sensor output.
I hope I got this correct so far...
*So my question concerning the C2 software is this: will the C2 benefit from installing a wide-band O2 sensor for better calculations?*
IIRC the mk4 o2 sensors are already a five wire" form of a wideband"...you installing a wideband is jus for monitoring purposes and in no way affects the performance of the car...i do see what your saying though...if you wire in a wideband to the car's ecu...well firs the car has to be able to interperate wideband signals...and it is unclear as to whether or not it can...


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_i dunno, i've heard the auto tranny might not be able to hold the power of the turbo. well thats what they say about it with the s/c no?
 So auto tranny cant handle the boost


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

ok omega i reccomend you get the stage one, then upgrade your tranny? i think stage one should be good


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

upgrade to what a manual its too many issues to do a conversion


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i did it. =]


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

its probably cheaper to sell the car and buy a manual one. then again its probably cheaper to sell my golf and buy a faster one. so who knows what the hell to do in this crazy messed up world...but ..a sleeper golf 2.0 with a toorbo? that would be sweeeeet.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

buy the turbo and run your car to the ground.
That is what I am going to do. I owe 6K on my car, I cant sell it for anymore. Therefore I will never profit off of this car, so I will enjoy while I can.


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (jsundell)*

WORD up 
so shawn did a hole wack of dynos to day, 78 to be exact







, and i got some data for you guys, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this one is the highest one
Speed Ign. RPM Power Torque Temp Air/Fuel Lambda EGT1 EGT2 VacBoost
138 5414 *217.9* 211 29.3 11.5 0.79 1251 1247 10.9 PSI


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

so what are the stats so far, including those that you just gave us.
could you start with Stg 1?
thanks!

oh and btw, thats fuggin insane in the membrane. i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

lol that would make sence
the 217hp was stg2 high point and the boost was at 11 psi, which is 3psi higher than the kits normal 8 psi, but who cares the car had 114hp when shawn started, SO im not complaining about a 100hp GAIN








all the 78 runs today and from now on are with the STG2 kit
for stg1 i dont have the data charts in text, but i thought the dyno graphs were posted a couple pages back
the goal for STG 1 is around 160 8 psi and 190-210 8 psi for STG 2
but who knows what majic can be worked with the new chips, just have to wait and see, will hvae more data tommorow


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

man screw stage two, buy stage one, put on a double stacked head gasket, buy a water/alchohol injector, and an MBC to crank up the boost baby lol


----------



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

i want this kit asap!! i have cash waiting to be spent...


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

hld on... stg2 made only 211 wtq?
as I said before, wut's with the 240 whp 280 wtq they said it would make so well?
Perhaps the chip is what's needed badly?


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

if a stage 1 is bought. how much more for a stage 2?


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

hahah Euro_tuner i like your questoin.
but i'd rather know "how much for stg 1?" and if i were to upgrade to stg 2 later, "how much would extra would it cost?"


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

i hope there is an introductory special
1200 ;] lololo


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

ya man sorry the torque was higher at a different Rpm than what the max hp was
the highest wtq was at 4926rpm and made 220wtq


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

looking good....i'm hngry for more...and I was not aware that they were even going to make a stage 3??? Are they?!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

correct me if I'm wrong but stg3 is a head spacer.
and I just realized that test DYNO was at 11 psi, not 14 psi. Pretty cool. Can someone tell me if that was WITH or WITHOUT a head spacer?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

ya man there was no headspacer on my car , well not yet







, def holding power back by not having one tho 
Im preety sure STG3 is a head spacer with bigger injectors but not to sure, ill have to ask when i call in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks. Keep us posted on that. I spoke with Shawn today and he said 14 psi daily is no problem, assuming I don't drive like an ass redlining the bitch from light to light. He even said 18psi is fine too, but more for track conditions. 16 psi, no sweat he said, also assuming u don't drive like a jackass. The occasional blonde girl in a corvette or the balding old guys with MX35s and M3s are fine, he said.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

btw, side question about injectors but if you run bigger injectors, does it mean you lose gas mileage on all ranges of the RPM? For example, if I'm revving low and driving conservatively, will bigger injectors still put out more fuel?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_btw, side question about injectors but if you run bigger injectors, does it mean you lose gas mileage on all ranges of the RPM? For example, if I'm revving low and driving conservatively, will bigger injectors still put out more fuel?

i would assume yes??


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_btw, side question about injectors but if you run bigger injectors, does it mean you lose gas mileage on all ranges of the RPM? For example, if I'm revving low and driving conservatively, will bigger injectors still put out more fuel?

yeah.. typically when you make more power you use more gas


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

so I guess even at a normal idle, more gas will be sprayed in?
I always thought that bigger injectors just had more ability to spray more gas at a faster rate when it was needed instead of just dumping more fuel altogether at any rpm range.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I'm not completely sold on this; the amount of fuel the injector can pass through it is increased in higher rate injectors, but the length of time the injector is open is determined by the ECU, which uses sensors to regulate the A/F.
Assuming this is correct (and I'm by no means certain - someone more knowledgeable chime in please?), at idle the car isn't making boost, so the aftermarket injector would be opened a shorter time than the stock injector would, to maintain the correct mixture.
I think fuel mileage would decrease regardless, because IIRC the stock ECU keeps A/F lower than the C2 software being used in this kit.
Like I stated earlier, this is purely conjecture on my part, based on a lot of reading I've done in the past few months. Input from anyone who can say definitively is, obviously, more than welcome.
*edit: A/F is kept lower in the C2 software; I'm bad at proofreading.







*


_Modified by doodpod at 5:27 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_.. at idle the car isn't making boost, so the aftermarket injector would be opened a shorter time than the stock injector would, to maintain the correct mixture.\


...however, there is a minimum threshold under which no injector can pulse. Basically, you have a threshold for pulse time for each injector and the injector cannot pulse faster than this threshold. Assuming the thresholds for most injectors are the same, a bigger injector will release more fuel for the same pulse duration. This means that even at idle and no boost, a larger injector will release more fuel than a smaller injector....
Anyway, I think that this conversation is somewhat irrelevant till we see Stage 1 and 2 finally released on the market!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

c'mon guys stay away from the internet tuning.....
afr under cruzing conditions is IDENTICAL to stock.
the whole point to tuning is to properly change the pulse width
(make it a BUNCH shorter with +100% sized inj.) to keep the proeper afr.

The tuning is going VERY well at this point.
You'll have to bug Shawn and Clay for details.

-Jeff


----------



## 97gti (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

yeah but clay has a broken leg


----------



## turbolesstom (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (97gti)*

anyone know when they are planning to release this kit?? i need details!!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

and also can u tell us at what RPM the turbo spools up? From the looks of it, it seems somewhere between 3100-3400 rpm


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: *** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven *** (jsundell)*

its not in stone yet, but for the data that i got on thursday, the turbo spools up around 3g point
from the high hp run done to make 217whp, the boost started to climb at 3054 at 3.1psi, and leveled off by 4167 at 10.9 psi, it hit 217.9 at 5414 at 11.9 psi, so it relitivly quick


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

if I am correct, this kit is running a T3/T4 50 trim turbo

how does that compare to a T3 super 60 turbo?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

hmmm
This is not the best solution for a daily driver in the city. I mean you gotta push it to 3500 rpms before you get anything out....


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

no... this is perfect for a daily driver in the city. Why would you want to boost in traffic? You have from 0 to 3,500 rpm NOT to boost meaning u can move around slowly in the city without cuttin the wheels loose..


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Remember, you are not going to get boost instantly like a supercharger.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_hmmm
This is not the best solution for a daily driver in the city. I mean you gotta push it to 3500 rpms before you get anything out....
think about how quick our gears are stock.....


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

The turbo is a little big, but there is a point to it , we have seen way to much breakage from hard hitting smaller turbos and higher inlet temps in non ic kits ,think of it as a diff saver








the power curve is smooth and not too much lag
We will post some more graphs later
cheers


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

its been awhile since i've seen this thread. looks as if things are going quite well at kinetics w/ c2 and jeff as well.
congrats. i may be back and interested in the kit


----------



## GL=Great Looks (Feb 17, 2005)

wow..im am very extremely outragiously excited for this kit to come out...been waiting for a turbo kit that is reliable than the others out now...ill keep a watch for this...keep it up..im very interested.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

can we plz get Kinetic to confirm wut each stg will consist of?
So far it's mostly been regular forum users answering these questions, and I know what is coming in each stg but a confirmation from Kinetic would be nice. (esp. about stg 3)


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

to AZG: DBW guys....
Someone get a car to Shawn for testing.

-Jeff


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

HAHAHA. Good for you DBW guys. I know all of you were dam antzy for this.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i have azg. Hey jeff, quick question... when I send in my ecu for the chip... is there anything that you can do to change my transmission coding to a 5 spd manual?
RossTech looked over the ecu details that I e-mailed them, and concluded that my ecu is NON-recodable. Some say it's bs but who knows. NGP tried it, but their access code didn't work.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_i have azg. Hey jeff, quick question... when I send in my ecu for the chip... is there anything that you can do to change my transmission coding to a 5 spd manual?
RossTech looked over the ecu details that I e-mailed them, and concluded that my ecu is NON-recodable. Some say it's bs but who knows. NGP tried it, but their access code didn't work.
damn thats 2 people sayin it cant be done....i think they might be right!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_to AZG: DBW guys....
Someone get a car to Shawn for testing.

-Jeff
lets go someone get movin!!! and where is shawn located by the way?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_damn thats 2 people sayin it cant be done....i think they might be right!









in case you were a little confused with what I had wrote there, NGP did not say it couldn't be done. They just simply could not get their access code to work, thus, they couldn't even access my ecu.
So no, one person has said it can't be done.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i don't know where u've been for the past few months but Kinetic is located way North west. I believe Canada.


_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 12:25 AM 1-30-2007_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Gotta love the AEG...


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

lol ya man kinetic is in BC Canada
but anyways my car is in the final stages, and will be going for its road test soon this week, cant wait , the road test will be running 185hp @ 7psi, depending on how the trans holds up, more or less the clutch, shawn will adjust the Hp accrodingly, so hopfully he can creep it up a bit to THE MAXIMUM CAPACITY OF THE FLUXCAPACITOR lol


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Haha. 1.2 jiggawatts!!! You are going to need a new clutch eventually. 
PS> You are one lucky SOB


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

any word on a stg 3 head spacer and 225 relaiable whp ? thats a guesstimate.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_any word on a stg 3 head spacer and 225 relaiable whp ? thats a guesstimate.

I spoke with both Shawn and Clay... guys correct me if I'm wrong but both of you said:
With spacer 14lb. daily driving is definitely safe. It should put out around 240whp without mods and around 280 wtq without mods.
With a 2.5" exhaust and my TT260 cam, I should be able to put somewhere in the nighborhood of 260+ whp and a modest increase in wtq as well.
I plan on taking their word and runnign 14lb. daily. There is a MKIV VR6Turbo in my area running 12lb. daily but he beats the thing like a work horse. He is doin fine.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

i currently have a 2.25 catback.. would a 2.5 make a significant increase?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

To reach ~260whp you'll likley need to run ~16-18 psi boost.
2.5" + exhaust required.
This is safe daily driven IF you pay attention to things.
the upside is that this is typically over 300ftlbs.
Good luck keeping the transmission together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Injectors will max out in the 260-280whp range. Realize this
is equivilent 'engine work' to a low 400's whp VR6.
-Jeff


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I think it would. It the kit comes with a 2.5dp, a 2.25 catback would be restrictive.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_To reach ~260whp you'll likley need to run ~16-18 psi boost.
2.5" + exhaust required.
This is safe daily driven IF you pay attention to things.
the upside is that this is typically over 300ftlbs.
*Good luck keeping the transmission together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif* 
Injectors will max out in the 260-280whp range. Realize this
is equivilent 'engine work' to a low 400's whp VR6.
-Jeff

I thought the MK4 trannies are much stronger than the ones on the MK3s


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
I thought the MK4 trannies are much stronger than the ones on the MK3s
they are...look at all the 1.8ts runnin around with 325+wtq


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
I spoke with both Shawn and Clay... guys correct me if I'm wrong but both of you said:
With spacer 14lb. daily driving is definitely safe. It should put out around 240whp without mods and around 280 wtq without mods.
With a 2.5" exhaust and my TT260 cam, I should be able to put somewhere in the nighborhood of 260+ whp and a modest increase in wtq as well.
I plan on taking their word and runnign 14lb. daily. There is a MKIV VR6Turbo in my area running 12lb. daily but he beats the thing like a work horse. He is doin fine.
are you gonna be the DBW software guinea pig!?


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_I thought the MK4 trannies are much stronger than the ones on the MK3s

I think we just need a bigger clutch, i.e. the G60 flywheel + VR6 clutch kit that many retailers offer.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i really hate how peaky that dyno is!! cam must REALLY be choking the motor!


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

There are many restrictions in this system; a 2.25" exhaust, a low quality aftermarket cat, stock cam. Even with these restrictions we've managed to get a huge gain in power. a 3" exhaust would help get rid of that "peaky" dyno.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

whats the advantage of 3" over 2.5" ? I have a high flow cat and 2.5 all the way back very few restrictions.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

would a 2.25" cat back work? or would you need to put a bigger one on? or would it work with just a 3" dp?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (jsundell)*

intake... manifold...
so much more potential if that torque didn't fall so fast. It doesn't even look like it's reaching full boost before it falls flat.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 5:27 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

we need a dyno of this under optimal setup.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

sorry but what psi was that at again?
And also, thanks Jeff for clearing things up for me. So if I had a 2.75" exhaust (does anyone make that size?) and my 260 cam, I should expect less than 260whp? Is it safe to expect 250whp and at least 280 wtq?
I have an LSD so it should be a bit with traction and the hard pounding of my drivetrain right?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_To reach ~260whp you'll likley need to run ~16-18 psi boost.
2.5" + exhaust required.
This is safe daily driven IF you pay attention to things.
the upside is that this is typically over 300ftlbs.
Good luck keeping the transmission together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Injectors will max out in the 260-280whp range. Realize this
is equivilent 'engine work' to a low 400's whp VR6.
-Jeff

Could you clarfiy what you mean by "pay attention to things?" A bit confused there. Perhaps not redlining all the time?


----------



## perpetualnewb (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

i read about 1/2 of this thread and didnt see when the kit was supposed to be released for my aeg motor. also what are the estimated cost for the stg1 and stg2? thanks, mike


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_are you gonna be the DBW software guinea pig!?









we'll see. I'm gonna call Kinetic tomorrow and see if it's possible to donate my car to NGP since they work a lot with big companies and testing products, etc. For example, NGP was the shop that did testing for the stg4 R32 VF kit, and I personally saw it when I was there browsin around the shop.
If kinetic is cool with that (since NGP will have to be compensated) then by all means, I am cool with that, as long as someone gives me a damn donor car for a month or two.
I have a CEL on right now but its tranny related since I had the manual swapped in. Should be no problem.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I just switched my 3 inch exhaust, no cat, no resonator, for a 2.25 inch with cat, resonator, and bigger muffler....oh well


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i think 250whp is still way out of the question, although I honestly don't know. it just depends how restricting that exhaust is, with that hot-side turbo setup...
only dyno's and facts will show.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_sorry but what psi was that at again?
And also, thanks Jeff for clearing things up for me. So if I had a 2.75" exhaust (does anyone make that size?) and my 260 cam, I should expect less than 260whp? Is it safe to expect 250whp and at least 280 wtq?
I have an LSD so it should be a bit with traction and the hard pounding of my drivetrain right?

Jetex makes a 2.75 exhaust.


----------



## Justin 321 (Apr 14, 2006)

Any word if Stage 1 will be alright for the automatic?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
we'll see. I'm gonna call Kinetic tomorrow and see if it's possible to donate my car to NGP since they work a lot with big companies and testing products, etc. For example, NGP was the shop that did testing for the stg4 R32 VF kit, and I personally saw it when I was there browsin around the shop.
If kinetic is cool with that (since NGP will have to be compensated) then by all means, I am cool with that, as long as someone gives me a damn donor car for a month or two.
I have a CEL on right now but its tranny related since I had the manual swapped in. Should be no problem.
word...are you near dc?? we should meet up sometime!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Justin 321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 321* »_Any word if Stage 1 will be alright for the automatic?

It will be okay for auto cars that want some more punch. Its doing some impressive things on the dyno right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Perhaps I missed it but is the test car an Auto?


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

test car is forsure a 5speed.


----------



## Justin 321 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_It will be okay for auto cars that want some more punch. Its doing some impressive things on the dyno right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

just wondering but, wut is the difference betwen AVH and AZG?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_just wondering but, wut is the difference betwen AVH and AZG?
jus a few emission components...having taken apart mine(AZG) and my boys(AVH) there is really no difference cept for this intake tube stickin out the side of the #4 runner(the AZG doesnt have it) we jus blocked it off.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

ahh good to know. thanks
found a dealership willing to recode my car for me for $95 NOT including the ecu, but I found an ecu for $235 shipped. Either that or I go with a $500 new ecu from the dealership.
Kinetic, is there an option for a 3" dp on this kit?


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

i have an idea whats included in the kit.
is there an official parts list or bill of material?


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

this is what i know is for sure in the kit:
mail in ECU for c2 motorsports tune
turbo
downpipe
exhaust manifold
injectors
gaskets
k&n air filter
oil lines and fittings
coolant lines and fittings
stage 1 - piping from turbo to Air filter, and pipe from turbo in intake manifold
stage 2 - piping for intercooler (from turbo and to intake mani)
4bar FPR (most likely)
misc nuts, bolts, gaskets, clamps, silicone couplers, brackets
MAF aluminum housing (3" yea?)
possibly: 
oilpan, or drill bit and fitting to tap pan,
oilpan sealant, etc.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_ahh good to know. thanks
found a dealership willing to recode my car for me for $95 NOT including the ecu, but I found an ecu for $235 shipped. Either that or I go with a $500 new ecu from the dealership.
Kinetic, is there an option for a 3" dp on this kit?

Why do you need a new ecu???
Just drive to the dealer and have them re-code it ~while you wait.....
-Jeff


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_this is what i know is for sure in the kit:
mail in ECU for c2 motorsports tune
turbo
downpipe
exhaust manifold
injectors
gaskets
k&n air filter
oil lines and fittings
coolant lines and fittings
stage 1 - piping from turbo to Air filter, and pipe from turbo in intake manifold
stage 2 - piping for intercooler (from turbo and to intake mani)
4bar FPR (most likely)
misc nuts, bolts, gaskets, clamps, silicone couplers, brackets
MAF aluminum housing (3" yea?)
possibly: 
oilpan, or drill bit and fitting to tap pan,
oilpan sealant, etc.

I imagine it comes with a DV as well, we are on our own when it comes to a boost guage, I figure its kind of important since the boost is adjusted manually.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Why do you need a new ecu???
Just drive to the dealer and have them re-code it ~while you wait.....
-Jeff

Called the dealership already. My ecu is non-recodable. However, they can recode a 5spd ecu to my car.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

yea, def. a diverter valve, just didnt think of it.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

Quick question:
On the last dyno we saw, what clutch and flywheel combo are installed on the test car? Stock? If so, I wonder if there is a slippage that is skewing the hp and tq numbers?


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

meh, i think this clutch would handle that power just fine.
if not, i'd step up to a g60 14lb flywheel w/ a vr6 clutch - 360$ at http://www.v-sport.net


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

VR6 clutch seems too weak as well. I am talking about Stage 2 at full boost. I mean we should be getting well above 200wtq on this baby... 
Talking about VR6 clutches, does anyone know if the R32 clutch is the same as the regular VR6 clutch?


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

the vr6 clutch is definitely not weak.
it'll run ridiculous power. i drove my friends 300whp gti (1.8t with a gt2871r) and hes running the vr6/g60 combo, and its beautiful.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

I second that. NGP recommends the VR6 and 14lb. flywheel kit.
1.8ts run the setup at around 300whp with no problems.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Good, good!
I was not aware of the VR6 clutch capabilities. I've not dealt with VW clutches YET! It seems to me that the Kinetic turbo kit will be on the market soon and I will be getting Stage 2. I am sure that my stock 2.0 clutch with 100K miles on it won't last long...


----------



## aloyarc96 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Good, good!
I was not aware of the VR6 clutch capabilities. I've not dealt with VW clutches YET! It seems to me that the Kinetic turbo kit will be on the market soon and I will be getting Stage 2. I am sure that my stock 2.0 clutch with 100K miles on it won't last long...

i think you're right


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I think the Sachs VR6 clutch is rated for 288ft lbs tq.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

right on. And I think that Nate from NGP said that even at that rating, it will take a bit more than 300 ft lb.s


----------



## 00'2.slow (Jan 26, 2007)

So is this out on the market yet?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_I've shot a few messages with Jeff and also talked with Kinetic.

DO IT FOR ALL DBW-KIND!!!







oh FYI i just blew my diff today so i cant do it!


_Modified by the_q_jet at 8:57 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

shh shh nothing is for sure, let's keep this under wraps, I made a mistake putting that on now that I think about it.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

01/25/07 DEPOSIT AZ DEPT OF REV DIR.DEP. $ 1,160.00 
02/02/07 DEPOSIT US TREASURY 220 TAX REFUND $ 3,038.00 

I am waiting...so many options...New Recliners, Plasma TV, DVD player for car, Turbo Kit. Which should I buy?


----------



## VDUB2C (Dec 18, 2002)

Turbo kit looks the goods!
*cough* International Shipping to AUStralia? *cough*


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (misfit77)*

buy 2 kits and send one to me, i'll make monthly payments to ya at 350$ and pay you an extra 700$ on top of kit cost


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_

I am waiting...so many options...New Recliners, Plasma TV, DVD player for car, Turbo Kit. Which should I buy?

Frankly I don't care what you buy.
But, the turbo kit 'pleasure of owning' will last longer than if you buy
television stuff....
start with stage 2 kit. when your boost addiction needs more,
install HG spacer, update the software and turn it up to ~18psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Jeff


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (VDUB2C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUB2C* »_Turbo kit looks the goods!
*cough* International Shipping to AUStralia? *cough*









****cough****
Cash is just waiting for Kinetic to ask for it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Frankly I don't care what you buy.
But, the turbo kit 'pleasure of owning' will last longer than if you buy
television stuff....
start with stage 2 kit. when your boost addiction needs more,
install HG spacer, update the software and turn it up to ~18psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Jeff 

Hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

It was a rhetorical question.
You guys know you care anyway. Its man-law to help another brother to spend his money foolishly.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_
It was a rhetorical question.
You guys know you care anyway. Its man-law to help another brother to spend his money foolishly.


Turbo kit, TV and PS3


----------



## bliznack (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_01/25/07 DEPOSIT AZ DEPT OF REV DIR.DEP. $ 1,160.00 
02/02/07 DEPOSIT US TREASURY 220 TAX REFUND $ 3,038.00 

I am waiting...so many options...New Recliners, Plasma TV, DVD player for car, Turbo Kit. Which should I buy?


~$4,000. Hell, buy 20 kegs of good beer!!!! Then drink so much you begin to believe you bought a turbo kit. Or I guess you could just buy a few kegs and the turbo kit, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

or invest and in 5 years buy something even cooler.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_or invest and in 5 years buy something even cooler.

assuming the investment goes well, it would make a nice down payment towards a Z4 M coupe.
I want that car so bad.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

ON TOPIC!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_ON TOPIC!

Since the kit isn't out yet, wouldn't any kind of wishing and pining be considered on-topic?


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

on topic? -turbo...kit...
i want a audi tt...or a new candy white gti...sighhh i was looking at them today and i got a slight boner...siiiiighhh


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

My plans are to get the turbo kit and have fun with the car for about a 1 or 2 years at the most. By that time I would have finished my Master's and I'll be taking a delivery of the new Audi TT.
Till then however, I am going to enjoy my future, yet to be released, yet to be purchased, yet to be installed turbo kit.
P.S.:
Chop-chop fellas! The kit was promised with a definite release date by Christmas!


----------



## aloyarc96 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
P.S.:
Chop-chop fellas! The kit was promised with a definite release date by Christmas!

Really? I think that means we get 50% off the kit cost now?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (aloyarc96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aloyarc96* »_
Really? I think that means we get 50% off the kit cost now?









c'mon guys. Kinetic is takin this time to make sure the kit is as near 100% perfect for us so we don't have issues later on. Longer it takes, the better for us if u think about it. It should be coming out very soon.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
c'mon guys. Kinetic is takin this time to make sure the kit is as near 100% perfect for us so we don't have issues later on. Longer it takes, the better for us if u think about it. It should be coming out very soon.


True that! I am not complaining! I am just stating the facts...


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

HEY hold up here, you guys are Bitc*in about the kit not coming out fast enought so you can buy it 

thats nothing, try sending your car out there in November and being told it sould be back to you at the start of December, awsome just befor exams start, sweet, then its in the middle of december, then right befor Xmas( exams have passed, bumming rides like a MO FO to get to uni) then its the first week of January, then the end of January, and so on and i still dont have my car,
so the month and a bit time line has escladed to just over 3 months now, and let me say you think its hard waiting for the kit to come out while you still have your cars, try parking it till it come out, then you can start to whining and try to justify it for taking so long, youll find it gets old pretty quick, i really have stoped caring and hvae forgot what my car even looks like
in no way is this a shot at kinetic or at anyone that works there, just that there is much worse then waiting to buy , such as waiting for your car week after week, never knowing when your going to get it back









but anyway been waiting a while to vent about that , i hvae been told again that my car is getting the bumper put back on this week, a 100km road test is to be held, and then if a dare say it , it should be SENT HOME< FFFFIIINNNAAALLLL
just giving you a hard time shawn, i cant wait to drive it man , itll be worth the wait , BUT fuc* has it been long , .........................so hurry up


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

^^ I feel for you! I understand completely how you feel about not having a car to drive...


----------



## aloyarc96 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_^^ I feel for you! I understand completely how you feel about not having a car to drive...

x2... i'm just anxious to actually see this kit on the market. i myself probably won't be able to purchase one for several months, but i'm still looking forward to the project's completion.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I'm waiting....just waiting...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i just blew my differential...the pin came out...yea i'm gonna bea little behind with funds!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i just blew my differential...the pin came out...yea i'm gonna bea little behind with funds!

Get a LSD while you are at it! I think you are right on track if you ask me..


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_

True that! I am not complaining! I am just stating the facts...


I sure hope the DBW software is ironed out soon... lots of demand, and I could definitely use a good reason to become a Kinetic dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Get a LSD while you are at it! I think you are right on track if you ask me..






















wish i could afford it right now


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

I sure hope the DBW software is ironed out soon... lots of demand, and I could definitely use a good reason to become a Kinetic dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh it will be. give it a few weeks.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (bliznack)*

cash will be waiting by the time the DBW kit is released. 
clay AIM me, i've been trying to get to you, i've got some questions - VolkswagenGetta
thanks. can't wait.


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

Solve the following:
1. Gas + Keys + Power + Turbo STG2 + Front Bumper Mounted
=








Answer Key: TEST DRIVE


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

How was it ?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

lol he's probably out driving


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

wow do snow tires spin








a few laps before the rain came down ,car is very smooth 
the power just keeps on pulling the numbers are looking like 
105whp stock ,150whp stg1 185whp stg 2 
all in all a fun ride


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

LOL i wish 
shawn still has the car in BC land, but he took it out today and said ITS SICK, like a tuned up VR6, which is killer,
he took it out with 185whp and said no clutch problems
hes going to drive it for a couple more days then send it home or fly me out there








i want to go out there and do some boarding, i mean what timing its reading week here at U of manitoba, but shawn dosent want me blowing a drive line in the mountains if i turn boy racer, but i wont,







hopfully 
i mean hows a 20hour test drive home sound, i know you guys are jelous now LOL







, well 8 to banff, then 13 to winnipeg, man that wicked long , will have to see still


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_LOL i wish 
shawn still has the car in BC land, but he took it out today and said ITS SICK, like a tuned up VR6, which is killer,
he took it out with 185whp and said no clutch problems
hes going to drive it for a couple more days then send it home or fly me out there








i want to go out there and do some boarding, i mean what timing its reading week here at U of manitoba, but shawn dosent want me blowing a drive line in the mountains if i turn boy racer, but i wont,







hopfully 
i mean hows a 20hour test drive home sound, i know you guys are jelous now LOL







, well 8 to banff, then 13 to winnipeg, man that wicked long , will have to see still

Out of curiosity... How did you get the car there to begin with? Drive there and fly back? lol?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

it took the train, i got University to worry about back here, and i had just driven home from the rigs in Alberta there was no way i was going to drive all that way again
so i have the choice to fly or train it home


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
Out of curiosity... How did you get the car there to begin with? Drive there and fly back? lol?

It only takes 40 hours from Vancouver-> Wienerpig on Via Rail and the trip is absolutely beautiful


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Sigh... ONLY 185whp out of stage 2?
We were promised a minimum of 200 whp for Stage2!
P.S.:
There is a REALLY nice 2003 Saab 9-3 2.0T that I test drove on Monday...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Sigh... ONLY 185whp out of stage 2?
We were promised a minimum of 200 whp for Stage2!


























-Jeff


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yay...wideband just came in...hopefully pistons will be here by friday!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

im confused....


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Im with jeff


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Sigh... ONLY 185whp out of stage 2?
We were promised a minimum of 200 whp for Stage2!
P.S.:
There is a REALLY nice 2003 Saab 9-3 2.0T that I test drove on Monday...

Very nice cars. Almost picked up one myself. Only problem is integration of an aftermarket stereo would have been daunting.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
Very nice cars. Almost picked up one myself. Only problem is integration of an aftermarket stereo would have been daunting.

I can't care less about aftermarket stereo systems. I LOVE keeping interiors OEM. Anything that does not flow with the dashboard and the interior style is deemed WORTHLESS in my books.
About the 185whp out of stage 2: Jeff, don't take this personally as it is not intended as such! ... we should be getting ALOT more from this bad-boy turbo! Something is missing there... Is the Stage 2 complete?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

what was the wtq??!?!?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

200whp stage 2?? r u kidding me lol, i emailed kinetic and they responded and said that the stage 2 is at 217whp rite now and a few adjustments need to be made, im guessing around 220whp-230whp, plus i already have the TT268/260 FI cams in so im ready for this kit to come out


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

can u guys do me a favor and someone respond to me if you have a 2003+ 5 spd AZG motor 2.0L? It is most urgent.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_can u guys do me a favor and someone respond to me if you have a 2003+ 5 spd AZG motor 2.0L? It is most urgent.
 whats your questions mate?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_ whats your questions mate?









need the VIN #, or even better, the ECU # so I can order my damn new ecu cuz I still have a CEL from my tranny swap


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

the reason why I said 2003+ is I need drive by wire... and it could be 2002 but who knows, maybe the ecus might not match.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oh yea didnt you pm me about that? man mybad i forgot i blew out my trans last week and my poor car is stuck in south va and i'm in dc i'm goin down this weekend to fix it...i'm guessin you're an auto if you're gettin a CEL from a tranny swap!?! um what is the code exactly?


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i was wondering where the 185whp came from...
220-230whp would be sexy.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_i was wondering where the 185whp came from...
220-230whp would be sexy.

Last comments/dyno posted: 

_Quote, originally posted by *turbohead* »_wow do snow tires spin









a few laps before the rain came down ,car is very smooth 
the power just keeps on pulling the numbers are looking like 
105whp stock ,150whp stg1 *185whp stg 2* 
all in all a fun ride











_Modified by vasillalov at 6:29 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

200 or bust


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

so shawn is going to be putting a CAM in tommorow, i thiks its around a 263, and this should solve the top end letting off in the power department, and should be making a hole wack of power lol, but it will show some gains
and the 217.8hp number was when they were pushing the car at 12.8psi , the car was road tested with 7 or 8 psi and therefor was making 185whp
well have to wait till the cam is in to see where shawn sets the new Whp level at 

p.s. SET IT HIGH LOL


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

So will there be C2 software for different cams?
I have a TT260.


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Erotas)*

The cam will not need new softwear, it's more like a lets try it to see if we can get more for free. The power ratings are very real numbers the car is quick, that's 80 whp! Cylinder pressure is very hard to get up without detonation, plain and simple the motor wont let us. Yes we have made more power BUT i would not try to run down a Skyline @that boost level just not motor safe ya know


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

cool cool. i would daily it at 12psi if possible.
IMO


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

so they got 217.8 out of 12.8 psi and it is going to be released running at 8 psi with 185? Just making sure.
So only thing you would need to make it run safely for daily driver at 12 psi would be lower compression via stage 3?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_so they got 217.8 out of 12.8 psi and it is going to be released running at 8 psi with 185? Just making sure.
So only thing you would need to make it run safely for daily driver at 12 psi would be lower compression via stage 3?

Yep lower compression headgasget spacer. The kit already comes with 42# injectors. Perhaps an inline fuel pump upgrade would help ensure top reliability but from what I read about the MkIII kits it wasn't necessary.
BTW guys, if you want to use the USRT intake manifold with the Kinetic stage-2 piping, look into getting a Braille/Deka brand 15 pound battery. This will let you run a pipe right over the battery








Here is what the battery install looks like with the stage-2 piping on a MkIV VR6 setup:

Without pipes:








See? Tons of space for an SRI. All I gotta do is trim the battery hold-down posts, move the SAI hose, and one coolant hose out of the way









Compare that the MkIV 2.0 stage-2 setup - even more space in there for an SRI once you lose that huge battery:









An added benefit of the smaller battery is better airflow to the cone filter at low speeds. Who needs a CAI?



_Modified by phatvw at 12:24 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I want to keep my stock air intake! I know I can't though. I just like the sleeper look....and my intake cover is pretty, I will be sad to let her go


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Awesome numbers guys. Makes my tiny turbo envious.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

191 hp and 240 tq at 12 psi is pretty close though. At least you have boost....NA is getting boring


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

True enough, once you go boost, you never go back. I'm already planning on adapting Kinetic's 16g 16v kit to my new motor I'm building for my mk2.
NA isn't boring when you're driving an 8500 rpm 11:1 ABA 8v running Mikuni race carbs.....














Driving that car without a rev limiter is scary, revving an ABA to those RPM's is just ....wrong..


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_I want to keep my stock air intake! I know I can't though. I just like the sleeper look....and my intake cover is pretty, I will be sad to let her go

















The engine cover and battery cover will fit with the pipes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

After taking the car out for a short jaunt today, Shawn asked me to post my driving impressions.
All I can say is "WOW". What a smooth car, it builds boost fast and smoothly. First and Second are complete write-offs (especially with snow tires) but as soon as you punch it into third and lay into it, the boost builds up quick and you are soon cruising up to highway speeds. Out of boost the car drives like stock, nothing would give me the impression that it is turbo charged, no weird idle, no funny noises. 
Highway driving is much more enjoyable, at any speed you can punch the throttle and instantly feel the torque suck you back into the seat. Looking at the dyno graphs and then actually taking the car out for a drive, I was pleasantly surprised at how the car reacted on the street. From the outside of the car, the intercooler is hidden behind the bumper grilles and is hardly noticeable giving it that "sleeper" look.
The perfect setup for any mk4 2.0. Smooth power band, very streetable, descreet, and Street Racing shock value.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Another winner from Shawn Van Neer








And I'm not just saying that cause I work there.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_After taking the car out for a short jaunt today, Shawn asked me to post my driving impressions.
All I can say is "WOW". What a smooth car, it builds boost fast and smoothly. First and Second are complete write-offs (especially with snow tires) but as soon as you punch it into third and lay into it, the boost builds up quick and you are soon cruising up to highway speeds. Out of boost the car drives like stock, nothing would give me the impression that it is turbo charged, no weird idle, no funny noises. 
Highway driving is much more enjoyable, at any speed you can punch the throttle and instantly feel the torque suck you back into the seat. Looking at the dyno graphs and then actually taking the car out for a drive, I was pleasantly surprised at how the car reacted on the street. From the outside of the car, the intercooler is hidden behind the bumper grilles and is hardly noticeable giving it that "sleeper" look.
The perfect setup for any mk4 2.0. Smooth power band, very streetable, descreet, and Street Racing shock value.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Another winner from Shawn Van Neer








And I'm not just saying that cause I work there.









w







w
i love you.
quick quiestion. i think i missed it. did u drive it with a stage 2?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea he said "intercooler showing behind the girll"


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the review!
And what is this I hear of a 263 camshaft?


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Out of boost the car drives like stock, nothing would give me the impression that it is turbo charged, no weird idle, no funny noises.

This is great news, but I'd like to know when the boost comes on? Sounds like you guys have a winner!


----------



## lumotek (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: (doodpod)*

Wow it took me this long to find this post. I'm stoked as long as I can afford it.


----------



## aloyarc96 (Jan 8, 2005)

i remember reading that upgrading the clutch/flywheel is a good idea, but what about brakes? for stage 2 or 3, what kind of brake upgrade should we do?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (aloyarc96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aloyarc96* »_i remember reading that upgrading the clutch/flywheel is a good idea, but what about brakes? for stage 2 or 3, what kind of brake upgrade should we do?

I don't think you are going to need a brake upgrade for a 200 hp jetta...the VR6 comes stock with about the same hp. Just get better brake pads.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
The engine cover and battery cover will fit with the pipes









ya but my intake is the only thing with a custom stencil on it...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_
I don't think you are going to need a brake upgrade for a 200 hp jetta...the VR6 comes stock with about the same hp. Just get better brake pads.

BUT, the TDI and the 2.0 came with smaller brakes from the factory compared to VR6 and 1.8T. The front brakes on the 2.0 are 10" rotors and the VR has 11.3". Now, the 337 GTI has even bigger brakes!
So yeah, brake upgrade will be necessary!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
BUT, the TDI and the 2.0 came with smaller brakes from the factory compared to VR6 and 1.8T. The front brakes on the 2.0 are 10" rotors and the VR has 11.3". Now, the 337 GTI has even bigger brakes!
So yeah, brake upgrade will be necessary!

The 2.0TDI has 11.0" front and 9.1" rear. Upgraded pads will get you further than you think. For stage 2, you'll be good to go with:
Ferodo DS2000 pads (www.parts4vws.com) on the front axle
Hawk HPS on the rear axle
plain OEM rotors all around (not slotted, not cross-drilled)
Beyond stage 2, I agree, that bigger brakes are necessary. All the bigger brake upgrades for the 2.0/TDI require that you first upgrade the spindle/steering knuckle to the 1.8T/VR6 or H2sport spec. That increases the cost and install time considerably:
http://ecstuning.com/stage/edp...D=451
http://ecstuning.com/stage/edp...=4065
Better to hit up owners of the http://www.H2sport.com drop-spindles for their used OEM spindles or buy the http://www.H2sport.com spindles outright. Also look for folks selling their old 11.3" brake setups so you can scavenge the calipers and pads. Then all you need are 12.3" rotors and TT carriers for a wicked brake setup!
PS I'm selling my old 11.3" setup











_Modified by phatvw at 11:08 AM 2-11-2007_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_
Jetex makes a 2.75 exhaust.

_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_
Jetex makes a 2.75 exhaust.

never heard a Jetex exhaust in person. Does it sound good? What would be the advantage of running a 3" exhaust over a 2.5" exhaust over a 2.25" exhaust? If this was run at around let's say 220whp with 2.25"... do tq numbers change too a lot with bigger exhausts?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

You should definitely at least run a 2.5 exhaust. The 2.25 will be restrictive.
As for Jetex, I know when Eurotuner did a VR6 exhaust showdown, Jetex made the most power. I do not know much about it other than what I have read in Eurotuner. I bet if you search their site you could find the article.
Oh I found the article: http://www.eurotuner.com/techa...rison/
_Modified by McNeil at 12:08 AM 2-12-2007_


_Modified by McNeil at 12:14 AM 2-12-2007_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks Neil. I just read the European Car magazine as well where they tested 10 different exhaust systems. Due to cost, I might just end up running a TT 2.5" but who knows. I've been eyeing the Eurosport exhaust w/ visible tips for a while.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a local kid who is going to make me a 2.5 inch exhaust from dp back with a high flow cat to a tt 2.5 exhaust.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

My cat converter is broken into peices and is rattling. I believe is ruining my power and MPG.
I am not bothering fixing it till I get the turbo so I can upgrade to a bigger exhaust.
How is the turbo going to connect to the OEM cat converter? My OEM setup is all welded between the manifold and cat.
I am trying to plan this out.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (misfit77)*

+1. I would love to see more photos from the downpipe and the exhaust, especially around the cat area...


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

lol let's all run catless lol
is it true we don't get a CEL if we just pull the o2 sensor outside of the bung?


----------



## Justin 321 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_lol let's all run catless lol
is it true we don't get a CEL if we just pull the o2 sensor outside of the bung?

I believe you have to wire in a resistor, but I'm speaking out of ignorance here, so don't quote me on that.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Justin 321)*

heck, I saw a post where the guy disconnected his MAF and both O2 sensors.
I prefer good MPG over saving money on bad sensors.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

just get a high flow cat and your golden


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_just get a high flow cat and your golden

probably what I will be doing. Any brands in particular that are good?
I'm debating heavily on whether I should get someone to just make a 2.75" pipe lol and then get like a Borla muffler (IMO it sounds the best) or just run a 2.5" Eurosport or Techtonics exhaust.
Btw, if anyone wants to buy my TT2.25" exhaust with a GLI Tip welded onto it, holler! =]
side question------ do resonators cut back on power/flow? I don't like the fact that a 2.75" or even a 3" exhaust is gonna be real loud.... I might want to have a total of two resonators welded...

_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 6:13 PM 2-12-2007_


_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 6:14 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

not sure about resonators... but check out v-sport.net for some sweet deals.
any golf/jetta/gti exhaust will work/fit, any size.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

two resonators? Why!? I have one resonator, cat, and muffler and it is very loud still so I can see what you are saying. The 2.0 is a loud freaking engine. But it is also a very nice sounding 4 cylinder. I know one resonator doesn't hurt the hp enough to cry about...but two?? :/


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i dont have a resonator....lolz....just a FULL 2.25in exhaust all the way back then at the GLI muffler inlet it drops to 2in and back out at 2.25....but sounds noice....


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Any updates on the kit?


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Erotas)*

I think we have a good idea on the function of the kit.
I am now curious about how close to the production stage they are.

I am sure when they finally go on sale, they will have a lot of orders. I hope Kinetic can fill all the orders.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

DBW software...i assume is gettin close!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

the turbo itself will quite the exhaust. so with a full exhuast it shouldnt be to bad.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

anybody feelin a 3" exhaust? =] (how will it compare to a 2.5" exhaust for this setup? Loss or gain in power?)
I dunno about u guys, but my main concern is tq. I wanna FEEEEL my back being pushed into the seat if I punch it while being in 3rd hehe...


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

from my understanding from reading some of the 1.8t stuff is that the 3" will make more power. you want the least amount of back pressure possible on a turbo motor.
the turbo creates back pressure so even when youre our of boost your not loosing power.
Id do 3" personally if i had a turbo kit. but as long as its at least 2.5 you should be fine.
I woul


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

so..I found a 2000 4 door Golf Turbo for $6k.
Dangit, I want to turbo my T-Red GTI, but if the turbo kit doesnt come out soon, I will have buy another car. I am tired of losing to stock cars.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

thats a steal... and i love 4 door turbos. so rare.
if it is cool white you HAVE to get it.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

it looks either blue or black.
but i need to get the ECU# first...1 of 3 available are flashprogrammable.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

kinetic? pictures? road test? dyno? something.
clay... mr. rippinralf.... where's it at?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

SOMEONE WITH A DBW CAR NEEDS TO GO TO c2 TO HAVE THEIR CHIP TESTED ON EM!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

guys guys calm down


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Augh, although it's sad that its taken a while, I am glad I didnt purchase it. I just totalled my car. I would like to thank the ****ty state of Ohio for not knowing how to plow there roads, lol.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_Augh, although it's sad that its taken a while, I am glad I didnt purchase it. I just totalled my car. I would like to thank the ****ty state of Ohio for not knowing how to plow there roads, lol. 









man what happened? you seem fine at least


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Yeah, I'm fine. 
The accident did something crappy to the engine. I cant' figure out what it is, but it sounds like a bent valve or the cam shaft. It sounds really crappy in the lower rpms, and while starting her up, but then seems to straighten itself out in the higher RPM's. Hopefully its just the valves and the cam so that I can get the cosmetic work fixed, upgrade my internals, and get that kit!
If anyone else has been in a similar situation, any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. I guess this is what I get for lowering the car, and keeping my CAI on during a crappy snow storm.










_Modified by LMHConcepts at 8:34 AM 2-17-2007_


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*

Another question. What size are our valves? I'm checking out Supertech and Ferrea Racing, and dont know our length. Thanks in advance.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*

My valves get noisey at high rpm and WOT. Sounds like I have V-Tec.
Until recently it did only at near redline RPM's, now it does it around 4500 RPM.
I can narrow it down to 2 things...My cat is broken (noisy and clunky) or I added stupid oil treatment








Hope that helps


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

werd up guys, its been a while
but from the convo with shawn today, he has told me that the car is completed and is making 190whp, shawn is in the process of putting all thos vital plastic parts on right now, dashboard cover = 2hp, and those sorts of parts lol, maybe some stickers, if the hp needs the extra little kick, but it should be fine
there might me a cam going in tommorow as well depending on how it gose and if i want to wait anothor week for testing on it, well have to see


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_werd up guys, its been a while
but from the convo with shawn today, he has told me that the car is completed and is making 190whp, shawn is in the process of putting all thos vital plastic parts on right now, dashboard cover = 2hp, and those sorts of parts lol, maybe some stickers, if the hp needs the extra little kick, but it should be fine
there might me a cam going in tommorow as well depending on how it gose and if i want to wait anothor week for testing on it, well have to see









Nice! 
Just waiting for the final product. 
I'll be ordering straight away. Was hoping to have it by March, but the more testing the better!


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Erotas)*

Is there a final price for stage 1 yet?


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

close to 2300$ prolly.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

The stage 2 kinetic turbo is supposed to be making at least 217whp on 12.8 psi, 185whp on 8psi


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_The stage 2 kinetic turbo is supposed to be making at least 217whp on 12.8 psi, 185whp on 8psi

How do YOU know this?


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

read this thread.... it usually helps.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

WTF mate!? Is this puppy almost done yet?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

soooooo talked to shawn today, and he cant find my car, in the process of switching shops, and moving tools and parts, they have misplaced my car, i mean its bright orange and dosent blend into anything, i hope they find it soon i really want to drive it, thasts if they find it 
NAW im just screwing around, the car is done and shawn kissed it goodbye. It was picked up and droped off at the train yard, eventually coming to me in about ten days CANT WAIT , i think im kinda drooling, i can finally drinve it now and tell shawn about it , insted of him just having all the fun








ill tell keep you posted when i get it , and tell all you guys what your missing out on


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

This means that Stage 2 is finalized, correct?
* _goes and checks the bank account! Yes, money is there! Sits back with a bag of pop-corn and a credit card ready..._


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Did they end up testing the stage 2 with a 260 CAM?
_*checks account* Yep cash is earning interest, waiting for Kinetic._


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

ya i got stg 2 on the car making 190 whp and 204 tq is what it is beening shipped home at.
negitory on that 260 cam tho , still spin the stock one, would have been anthor while till the car came home if the cam went in, would hvae to hvae done more data logging and testing, really im just happy its finally coming home








im just going to put the cam in with the head spacer this summer, ................................rather when i get tired of this new found power, which should hold me off untill i get back out to alberta for the summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

What cam is being released with this kit ?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_What cam is being released with this kit ?


ummmh, I think he said he is running the stock cam.
190 at the wheels?... Not bad for getting more than double the stock whp. Still bit short of the promised 200+ whp from stage 2. 
Also, is this on pump gas? If so, then 190 whp is excellent considering that this is probably winterized fuel..


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
ummmh, I think he said he is running the stock cam.


I know the stock cam is in now, but I was under the impression that they were going to test a different cam with the car.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Sweet! Now all i have to do is save up $2500.....So maybe around June/July


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

drive-by-wire?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

drive by cable


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

rumor has it:
DBC is done, ready, finitto
DBW is NOT finalized.
Again, rumor has it....


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Damnit....that means more waiting.....well crap.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*

AEG FTW!!!







What is everyone planning on doing with their secondary air pumps? 


_Modified by ll Black Blurr ll at 8:49 AM 2-23-2007_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

keep it, it doesnt hurt anything


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

I would gladly keep it in, except the manifolds don't have the connection for the pump....


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i asked kinetic about their turbo kit with the torque on the stage 3, he told me the kit will be pushing over 270whp and 300wtq


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_i asked kinetic about their turbo kit with the torque on the stage 3, he told me the kit will be pushing over 270whp and 300wtq 

easily possible. Just drive safely without jack rabbiting from light to light.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_i asked kinetic about their turbo kit with the torque on the stage 3, he told me the kit will be pushing over 270whp and 300wtq 

Oh yeah! Don't hold your breath for it. Judging from what we've seen so far, those numbers above are overrated. Just look at Stage 2. It was promised that Stage 2 will be around 220whp and DEFINITELY above 200whp. The last news state that it will be making 190.
Don't get me wrong. I am still getting Stage 2 when it comes out and I am still super excited. Its just that I don't like when promises are not kept.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Oh yeah! Don't hold your breath for it. Judging from what we've seen so far, those numbers above are overrated. Just look at Stage 2. It was promised that Stage 2 will be around 220whp and DEFINITELY above 200whp. The last news state that it will be making 190.
Don't get me wrong. I am still getting Stage 2 when it comes out and I am still super excited. Its just that I don't like when promises are not kept.

If you put a cam in and an aftermarket exhaust, you'll hit 200. You have to remember that that car was almost bone stock, what can you expect from a restricted car?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

The guy from kinetic also said that the 270whp and 300wtq was the mk3 2.0 stage 3 turbo so they are expecting a little more than that since its mk4, i cant wait for this turbo, i have the 268/260 TT cam and a 2.25" exhaust


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_soooooo talked to shawn today, and he cant find my car, in the process of switching shops, and moving tools and parts, they have misplaced my car, i mean its bright orange and dosent blend into anything, i hope they find it soon i really want to drive it, thasts if they find it 
NAW im just screwing around, the car is done and shawn kissed it goodbye. It was picked up and droped off at the train yard, eventually coming to me in about ten days CANT WAIT , i think im kinda drooling, i can finally drinve it now and tell shawn about it , insted of him just having all the fun








ill tell keep you posted when i get it , and tell all you guys what your missing out on










post pics like madddd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

yall dont know much about the 2.0l 8v motors at all.
the mk4 2.0l and the mk3 2.0l are totally different, that said, the mk3 is much much much stronger on the inside, and can take that high power.
the mk4 i would say is maxxed out at around 250whp or so, and I would not expect anymore than that. everything inside of the 2 motors is different, with the stronger parts being in the mk3, and not able to be transferred into the mk4. don't expect or get all giddy about 270whp in a mk4, or anything above that, it simply cannot happen with stock internals.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_yall dont know much about the 2.0l 8v motors at all.
the mk4 2.0l and the mk3 2.0l are totally different, that said, the mk3 is much much much stronger on the inside, and can take that high power.
the mk4 i would say is maxxed out at around 250whp or so, and I would not expect anymore than that. everything inside of the 2 motors is different, with the stronger parts being in the mk3, and not able to be transferred into the mk4. don't expect or get all giddy about 270whp in a mk4, or anything above that, it simply cannot happen with stock internals.
you all say that...yet have NO PROOF....no one has pushed the mk4 2.0


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_ It was promised that Stage 2 will be around 220whp and DEFINITELY above 200whp. The last news state that it will be making 190.


You have tuning all ~twisted. You seem to think that the power number is based on our abilities and we 'oversold' the kit.
No power numbers were EVER promised.








The kit is capable of much more than 190whp.

*rant removed* 
-Jeff


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

^^^ Sorry! I did not mean to push your buttons! Not by far...
You guys are doing great work there. If we are an irritation with our constant "Internet tuning" that's because we are all super excited and extremely impatient. ...and in each one of us there is an inner desire to have a 5000000whp 2.0 8V
Surely, you understand!


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

yea and im not the one who said that the 2.0 mk4 will be pushing over 270whp on the stage 3 turbo kit, it was clay marshall from kinetic, i even have the email becuase i was just wondering how much tq the stage 2 had and he went on about this stage 3 pushing over 270whp and 300wtq


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

its hard enough to get an 8v head to flow that much air for stage3 - 270whp. a turbo kit doesn't consist of a new head or a head build up or cam... so once again, it simply will not happen. you're asking to flow almost 3x the air that it did N/A. and yes, someone has pushed the 2.0l 8v, and to get 295whp, he spent over 1k on the head alone to get it to flow air, forged crank rods and pistons, and then his own turbo setup. i dont know his name, but he is on vwvortex. its a tornado red mk4 jetta, beautiful car, with the biggest 2.0l 8v AEG/AZH build up around, all still using the 8v head.
ill look around for him and send the archived thread.


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

dbw just waiting here..... still waiting on price/release date from kinetic.......not what "rumor has it"


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_its hard enough to get an 8v head to flow that much air for stage3 - 270whp. a turbo kit doesn't consist of a new head or a head build up or cam... so once again, it simply will not happen. you're asking to flow almost 3x the air that it did N/A. and yes, someone has pushed the 2.0l 8v, and to get 295whp, he spent over 1k on the head alone to get it to flow air, forged crank rods and pistons, and then his own turbo setup. i dont know his name, but he is on vwvortex. its a tornado red mk4 jetta, beautiful car, with the biggest 2.0l 8v AEG/AZH build up around, all still using the 8v head.
ill look around for him and send the archived thread.
you're talkin of 2kjettaguy....anyway yea sure.....buy then again there is a guy who is runnin 275whp at 17psi on a 57trim with jus a mild port and polish and a TT 260cam so yea....1k in head work isnt neccesary...and still havent seen what can be done on STOCK INTERNALS now have we....


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

who is that 'guy'


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

search for pbwb...now technically he put 260whp but then again he has an automatic...and he was runnin the mild cam during the dyno....so do the math and it comes out to around 270-275whp in 5spd form (figuring 17% for the 5spd and 20% for the auto) and to top it off his tq converter is slips...that jus shows that 1k in head work wasnt needed...as far as what point you need to build the AEG (his is an ABA) ....havent found anything or anyone to validate that...


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

stage 3 supposively just comes with a head spacer, im not really sure into detail about it but thats what i know about it


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

aba and aeg don't even compare with eachother when it comes to strength. your dyno has no proof.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_aba and aeg don't even compare with eachother when it comes to strength. your dyno has no proof.
thats why i said i havent found anything to validate the strength of an AEG...and what proof do you need of the dyno...i know the guy personally i've rode and driven his car...i know what he put into the car...yea thats all the proof i need. As far as AEG strength is concered we're both jus blowin smoke out our a$$ supposedly the 1.8ts and AEGs after 2002 use the same rods...which would be a testament as to why they tend to break(some NOT ALL) around 300whp as opposed to the early 1.8t (AEB) who have been shown to hold 350+whp....


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

a buddy of mine JD has a New beetle pushing 340whp on stock internals, and its an '03.
the story you tell of the aba motor tells us nothing of the aeg motor, thats what i mean by no proof of anything. another friend has an '04 jetta which pushed 380whp on the stock 1.8t motor.
im pretty confident the rods are not the same. regardless, if stage II turbo setup is 190whp, i doubt stage 3 would be 270whp. sure, we could put 270whp down, for a little tiny amount of time before stuff starts breaking, but i'm quite sure that it just wont happen.
i'll let you be the guinea pig and let me know how you did it though.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_a buddy of mine JD has a New beetle pushing 340whp on stock internals, and its an '03.
the story you tell of the aba motor tells us nothing of the aeg motor, thats what i mean by no proof of anything. another friend has an '04 jetta which pushed 380whp on the stock 1.8t motor.
im pretty confident the rods are not the same. regardless, if stage II turbo setup is 190whp, i doubt stage 3 would be 270whp. sure, we could put 270whp down, for a little tiny amount of time before stuff starts breaking, but i'm quite sure that it just wont happen.
i'll let you be the guinea pig and let me know how you did it though.
like i said SOME...the story of the ABA shows what kinda head work is need to flow a good amount and get power that was the only purpose of that post...as far as the rods...check the part numbers....the pistons are what are truly different and another thing that will most likley attribute to things breaking is the stroke difference between the 2


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Anything new just read through the whole thread


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i'm pretty sure our stock rods are strong. As long as tuning is done properly, 16 psi daily on stock internals (except headspacer) should be fine and I do expect around 260whp with a 2.5" exhaust and my TT260 cam.
I dunno about u guys, but I don't care much for hp yet. I want tq. I want my damn back to be glued to the seat.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

torque is happy


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

bumpage.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

Had a stage 3 go out today to a lucky man in Ontario Canada http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

Stage 3?
Is stage 1 and 2 out already? when are we getting prices?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_Stage 3?
Is stage 1 and 2 out already? when are we getting prices?

The MKIII OBD1 and OBD2 kits are out ready to go, and the MKIV is coming up very soon, we have components in production right now and software for the DBC cars is complete I believe. 
We will have pricing available for those shortly on the website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If anyone is interested please contact me via phone or email:
*[email protected]
1800 714 9962 extension 342*
We have a new pricing schedule that will be going into effect on march 15th.










_Modified by Rippinralf at 12:47 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
The MKIII OBD1 and OBD2 kits are out ready to go, and the MKIV is coming up very soon, we have components in production right now and software for the DBC cars is complete I believe. 
We will have pricing available for those shortly on the website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If anyone is interested please contact me via phone or email:
*[email protected]
1800 714 9962 extension 342*
We have a new pricing schedule that will be going into effect on march 15th.









_Modified by Rippinralf at 12:47 PM 3-2-2007_


WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO
WOOHOOOOOOOOOO
Oh Boy, oh boy, oh boy!
I am getting mine after I come back from Miami!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

YES


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

wait so can we call now and get the kit for cheaper than if we got it after march 15th? or can we npt buy it until march 15th...?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
The MKIII OBD1 and OBD2 kits are out ready to go, and the MKIV is coming up very soon, we have components in production right now and software for the DBC cars is complete I believe. 
We will have pricing available for those shortly on the website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If anyone is interested please contact me via phone or email:
*[email protected]
1800 714 9962 extension 342*
We have a new pricing schedule that will be going into effect on march 15th.









_Modified by Rippinralf at 12:47 PM 3-2-2007_

Great news Clay! The MkIV VR6 stage-2 turbo is still working great. Got my boost controller adjusted properly and did a wicked track session on Saturday. Thanks for the tips the other day.
BTW, all you 2.0 guys are going to LOVE the turbo kit!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_wait so can we call now and get the kit for cheaper than if we got it after march 15th? or can we npt buy it until march 15th...?

If you want a kit I suggest you place the order sooner than later because March 15th the price will go up along with the price on the other kits.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Great news Clay! The MkIV VR6 stage-2 turbo is still working great. Got my boost controller adjusted properly and did a wicked track session on Saturday. Thanks for the tips the other day.
BTW, all you 2.0 guys are going to LOVE the turbo kit!


Thanks Dan!


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
If you want a kit I suggest you place the order sooner than later because March 15th the price will go up along with the price on the other kits.









how much is the mk4 2.0T kit right now then? i've seen numbers bouncing around, but as far as i know, nothin concrete..correct me if i'm wrong
but if prices for all kits go up the 15th i assume the mk4 2.0 kit does as well?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sx3* »_
how much is the mk4 2.0T kit right now then? i've seen numbers bouncing around, but as far as i know, nothin concrete..correct me if i'm wrong
but if prices for all kits go up the 15th i assume the mk4 2.0 kit does as well?


Its not ready yet so there is no set price


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Its not ready yet so there is no set price









heh, gotcha
thats what i was thinking, but i was confused as to how the price could increase if there wasnt one to start haha
thanks


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sx3* »_
heh, gotcha
thats what i was thinking, but i was confused as to how the price could increase if there wasnt one to start haha
thanks









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no pricing is available yet for the MKIV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

Any day now i should be able to provid you guys with some feed back on how awsome this kits is, its been about a 12 days since it has been shipped so it around the time it should be here

ill keep you guys posted on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

Some more pics would be nice also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

yes give us some pics and maybe videos/sound clips if it isn't too much to ask....please?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

????


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*















vrrooooooommm psssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

YEEEEEEPEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!
car is ready for pick up on friday or monday, depending on the off load time,
ill keep you guys posted
ill get some pics and if your really lucky ill get some car sex on video for ya


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

was there a need for an inline fuel pump as the EIP kit has for stage II?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_was there a need for an inline fuel pump as the EIP kit has for stage II?

doubt it. The MK4 stock fuel pump is good for about 250whp. After that you want to have another solution in place.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

asdfafasdfasdfasdf


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

wtf^?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

agreed


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

uh its pretty much sunday and he said he was getting it friday WTF


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

He's probably driving it around with a big smile on his face. We are the last thing on his mind.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

he said friday or monday


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

well i wanna buy it already!!!! but videos would be niice...


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

God Dam did this sunday take long to go by, Monday is tommorow, pretty neat eh how sunday is followed by monday LOL, but anyways my car is going to BE HERE AND HOLLY FUC* can i not wait any more,
the funny thing is my car avoided the entire winter here in winnipeg, the car left in plus 10 degree(C) weather and now it is coming back in the same conditions, i mean it like putting my car in winter storage and find that someone put a turbo on it during the winter in storage, dam eh

But dont worry I WILL keep you guys posted on the car and will get some eye candi up for ya 
untill tommorow WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
SICK i started page 16 , well theres a first










_Modified by Dub Rub at 12:41 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm glad you posted something, everyone was getting all rowdy and shet.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (McNeil)*

yea yea. christmas time actually = april


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

haha ya im getting overexcited sorry....


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Spooling ftw! Cant wait for pics/vids


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

didja-get-it? didja-get-it? didja-get-it? didja-get-it? didja-get-it? didja-get-it? didja-get-it? didja-get-it? didja-get-it? didja-get-it? didja-get-it???


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

So i went and bought a gun today and going to buy some ammo tommorow
my plan: going to shot up the FUC*ING RETARDS at the tranport company




































i call today thinking, my first mistake, that my car was going to be in, since on friday they were surprised that it wasnt there yet and they were loading it on trucks to be driven from saskatoon to winnipeg, what ever, 
i just talked to the lady and she was like , "o you want to pick it up here and not there" im like HOLLY fuc* are you serious its not here yet. "no they should be loading it today, and should be here on wednesday" which i have no god dam faith in that at all, seeing how they have told me friday and then monday it would be here 
sorry but still no car guys








and C RAIL stop lying throught your teeth to me
P.S. they told shawn that it would take 7 to 10 days to get to me , its been 20+, PATHIDIC


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Uh oh, wait till someone reads this... haha.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Uh oh, wait till someone reads this... haha.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

sucks.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i sense a little frustration


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

just a little








LOL
so i call them again today, same bat time , same bat place, and now the ladie remebers me and knows that she cant feed me the same BS line she has told me twice now, for last week she told me FORSURE at the LATEST today the car would be there, BIG FN' NO on that one, really im not surprised,
so the manager gets on the line after the ladie panics, and he states" the car is still in sask and is going to be here tonight , it will take 24 to unlaod the car and you can pick it up on friday morning"
now wait a second here, hes acting like its coming on a train now again, but i thought it was being transfered to a truck to be driven here?? and whats with thursday all of a sudden dissapearing from the week, THIS COMAPANY HAS ABOSOULTLY no clue how there operation is running or how to track there cargo, i mean according to there comp my car has been chilling in sask FOR SIX DAYS NOW WHAT THE F, i could have atleast drive 12 tanks of gas throught that turbo already








My Advice : NEVER EVER USE C RAIL EVER EVER EVER http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

LOL and the guy couldnt quite understand why i was laughting at him when he told me it would be here friday forsure
































_Modified by Dub Rub at 2:52 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

BBB


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

This would eat me alive.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

I would send them a bill for $40/day for rental car reimbursement for each day the car was late. Or get them to refund the freight transport cost outright. Hope you paid with a credit card and have the ship dates in writing.
Do them the courtesy of asking for a full refund and if they don't comply or offer partial refund, let them know you'll be doing a credit-card chargeback and will submit all documentation to your credit card company. That usually works wonders. Companies HATE getting chargebacks.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_I would send them a bill for $40/day for rental car reimbursement for each day the car was late. Or get them to refund the freight transport cost outright. Hope you paid with a credit card and have the ship dates in writing.
Do them the courtesy of asking for a full refund and if they don't comply or offer partial refund, let them know you'll be doing a credit-card chargeback and will submit all documentation to your credit card company. That usually works wonders. Companies HATE getting chargebacks.

never heard of a charge back how does that work? pm me details...


----------



## 0twigs2 (Mar 12, 2007)

sooo? the real question is when are we gon to be able to buy it? and sorry to hear about your car transport preoblem. i know i would have flipped.


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (0twigs2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0twigs2* »_sooo? the real question is when are we gon to be able to buy it?

I got an email from Shaun from kinetic this morning 
'Hardware will be ready in a late april'
The worse news for me is that 'C2 said there is no software for this'.
No software for my ECU 06A 906 018 EG, RHD, no air pump and manual.








Now I am trying to find what ECU the GIAC chip I have in my car was written for, as its a straight program from the states.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_
I got an email from Shaun from kinetic this morning 
'Hardware will be ready in a late april'
The worse news for me is that 'C2 said there is no software for this'.
No software for my ECU 06A 906 018 EG, RHD, no air pump and manual.








Now I am trying to find what ECU the GIAC chip I have in my car was written for, as its a straight program from the states.









Do you know if its possible to retrofit the air pump on your engine? Or is it a totally different block/manifold? What if you hookup the air pump to a wiring harness and whatnot, but not actually install it? Worst case would be that you get a CEL because the O2 sensor would not see expected mixture when air pump is active...


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Manifold is identical.
Only difference is that no airpump going to airbox.
Well the GIAC chip I have at the moment was written in the US for US ECU and I have no CEL errors.
I thought the test car had no airpump either. I am sure there are more differences for different ECUs.
Might have to go with EIP if I cant get C2. Apparently their software works on my ECU from their email. Much rather go with Kinetic though.



_Modified by Erotas at 12:57 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*

You could try the 'Canadian' software we did the development on.....
The correct solution is to port the tune mods into the stock file on the car.
Technically: How could I get Austrailan market software and test BEFORE you buy the kit. I suppose we could just take 
your money... after all you can't exactly 'get' me.








I am not here to tell anyone 'NO', just that effort/work isn't ~free.
Shoot us an email to discuss in detail if you wish.

-Jeff - C2



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:11 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Shoot us an email to discuss in detail if you wish.

-Jeff - C2


Emails and phone calls don't work anymore, i've already tried that


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

okay so im kind of lost, what kind of software do you need for this turbo? if i were to go buy the kit right now, what would i have to do with my ecu?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

1. kits not avalible just yet.
2. its C2 software, might need to be sent in for soldering.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

the mk4 kit WILL need soldering and the ecu sent in. there is no way around it in mk4/5's


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

Somone mentioned that a socket is supposed to be installed on the ECU so swapping chips would be the same as mk3s.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*

after the fact possibly. there is no socket currently on mk4's though.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

Yes I think C2 metioned they are installing one...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_Yes I think C2 metioned they are installing one...

I have a socket in my MkIV ECU:
1. de-solder OEM chip
2. solder in socket
3. flash new chip on bench equipment
4. fit chip in socket
The socket adds less than $5 to the cost of chip installation - highly recommended so you don't have to send your ECU in again for updates.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Sweetaaaaaaaa


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*

That is the whole point of having the socket there: Software updates. I would not have it any other way!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

im down with the software socket thingy....but with all these people saying there is no software I've gotten very confused...about everything.
So here are the big questions..
When will the kit for the mk4 be available to buy?
What will be the price (stg 1, 2, and 3)
And will it come with software? (I thought it would be now I'm confused)
I think I just need a clear up on what the different mk4 2.0 engines there are and what this kit will work on....


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_im down with the software socket thingy....but with all these people saying there is no software I've gotten very confused...about everything.
So here are the big questions..
When will the kit for the mk4 be available to buy?
What will be the price (stg 1, 2, and 3)
And will it come with software? (I thought it would be now I'm confused)
I think I just need a clear up on what the different mk4 2.0 engines there are and what this kit will work on....

I believe this is accurate, but I'd call Kinetic's 1-800 number to make sure:
MkIII 2.0 cable throttle kit is shipping both Stage1 & Stage 2.
MkIV 2.0 cable throttle kit (AEG) is completed, but not shipping yet.
MkIV 2.0 electronic throttle (AZG, etc) is still in testing.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Lord praise the AEG!


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I believe this is accurate, but I'd call Kinetic's 1-800 number to make sure:
MkIII 2.0 cable throttle kit is shipping both Stage1 & Stage 2.
MkIV 2.0 cable throttle kit (AEG) is completed, but not shipping yet.
MkIV 2.0 electronic throttle (AZG, etc) is still in testing.

this is all accuarte.... and:
mk4 and mk3 prices should be quite similar.
software will be included in the kit. AZG motors are waiting on software completion, where as AEG's are complete.


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

i very excite!!


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (sx3)*

High five!!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_High five!!

boost = romance explosion


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

am i the only one that thinks this kit is over rated, and that on your own with C2s amazing softwear you could easily get over 200 hp safely for under two grand?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*AFTER ALL THAT ITS HERE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WAS THE SOUND I MADE*

You know whats better than ST. pattys day, HOW ABOUT GETTING YOUR *** CAR ON FRIDAY AND DRIVING THE HELL OUT OF IT TILL 2AM. when i got in the car and punched it for the first time , i couldnt stop shaking with excitment and couldnt wait to hit it again, MAN DID I MISS MY CAR, TURBO LIFE IS THE GOOD LIFE















got my car today, well picked it up on friday at 3pm, AND wow the car is like the kick in the nuts i wanted, it really is fast, and i cant stop smiling
THE NEGITIVE , yes my car has a few changes that werent there when i sent it out








1. The Hood, is FUC*ED, its has a massive dent above the drivers headlight and a nice amount of paint missing,also in the same place on the passanger side has some nice DEEP, like balls deep scratches, once again THANKS C RAIL , you FUC*S
2. The Glove Box, ya its cold and what happens when a vw glove box in cold weather, you all know SNAP, great, and it was fine when i sent it








3.Cruse Control, dose not work at all, i mean nothing at all, it was jammed down on the off postion and i unstuck it and now its just a pretty stick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4. Hood Latch, this one is my favorite the clip holding the opener tab to the latch is connected by a PAPER CLIP, i never laughted so hard in my life
BUT for the hood the C rail has told me to claim it throught them, and should be all good, but wait there going to paint my hole hood to fix it eh,hmmmmmmmmmmmm................... CAN you say bolser o yeee
but sorry guys as much as i want to figure out how to post pics, i just want to drive the hell out of my car this weekend, I LOVE SPEED OF MY CAR 

i love the blinking helicoper light, it makes it look like its flying around my dash LOL, but its all good
the car runs fine AND FASSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTT, im very impressed with the work and tunning so far, but dam dose premium suck nuts like 1.08 here in winnipeg, but who cares its TURBOED and im SPOOLIN''' like no tommorow


_Modified by Dub Rub at 2:56 AM 3-17-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Why am I always the first one to read to updated posts? Everyone else forgot?
Anyways, congrats on getting your car back. Sounds like you are really enjoying the car and its power. I am kind of relate when I did the s/c, but then it got old after a week. 
Post some pictures. 
Detailed power range and boost numbers.
And a video if your up to it!


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Why am I always the first one to read to updated posts? Everyone else forgot?

haha nope, i actually read this earlier this morning when i woke up
i just didnt post lolol
how could i forget about turbo news!??


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

haha, i didnt think anyone forgot.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I want to see pictures of the downpipe and the exhaust!


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah i read it this morning and was just way to tired to post haha i like to see pics of the downpipe and exhaust as well but just some pics of the install overall







congrats:


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

oh man thats awesome!
im excited for you. sometimes i pretend my car is turboed and make the woosh sound with my mouth, and i also use the turn signal stick and the wiper stick to pretend i have f1 shifters...


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_oh man thats awesome!
im excited for you. sometimes i pretend my car is turboed and make the woosh sound with my mouth, and i also use the turn signal stick and the wiper stick to pretend i have f1 shifters...















haha thats me too...my friends look at me like wtf!?
Anyways, sounds like the turbo is awesome, wanna see pics of the engine bay (specifically downpipe and snail) and I want videos/sound clips!!!
How is fifth gear??? Thats where I'm hoping there will be a noticeable improvement, I know there will be 1-4....but 5 is sooooo weak in this car


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

hahaha i know eh. i even get the actions going, like throwing myself back into the seat from the "power" of the "turbo" in my "car"...wait, scratch the quotations around car, i actually do have a car...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

Gawd, you folks are going bananas!


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

word up
well there was a good weekend of no drunking and a hole bunch of SPOOOOOOLING







lets just say a tank of gas in 2 day








fifth gear is so cool man, you can feel the boost enough, the reason it is so cool, cus it dosent suck any more







, you can actually increase speed when your in this gear now LOL, i love hearing the deadly suck coming from the intake, i keep thinking something is wrong, but im like o ya T T T TURBO and just punch it
i find myself going over 20kph the limit by flinching my toe, it suck tho, cus 3rd boost like a mother F'''er, and by then your doing 130 140. but really its a smile machine now, i dont think i have stoped yet
i never want to let off the boost, I JUST WANT MORE and KEEP GOING FASTER










_Modified by Dub Rub at 11:33 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

man i been out for a while.....when is this scheduled to release now


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

all u need is sound/vid clips =]


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

Pics/Vids anytime soon?????


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

sweet, sounds like 5th gear may actually be usefull now....besides for saving gas....speaking of, hows the gas mileage if ur not flooring it? And I understand you probably havnt driven the car without flooring it yet so I understand if you don't have the #s...I wouldnt haha


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

the persian guys at my school go "hey man, i drive mitsubishi eclipse...toooorrrrbo." they all seem to drive that...its strange. hahaha


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_the persian guys at my school go "hey man, i drive mitsubishi eclipse...toooorrrrbo." they all seem to drive that...its strange. hahaha

Well aren't we just a stereotyper..


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

do we have any pricing?


----------



## aloyarc96 (Jan 8, 2005)

how's the clutch holding up so far? i assume you still have the stock clutch in.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_the persian guys at my school go "hey man, i drive mitsubishi eclipse...toooorrrrbo." they all seem to drive that...its strange. hahaha

is it just me or does the eclipse only come in a 4 cyl NA and a 6 cyl NA???


----------



## fakehawk (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_
is it just me or does the eclipse only come in a 4 cyl NA and a 6 cyl NA???









the like 99 or 00 and up models do


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (fakehawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fakehawk* »_
the like 99 or 00 and up models do

Eclipse/Eagle Talon Tsi turbo with AWD= Amazing car!


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

yea theyre pretty sweet cars.
haha im not stereotyping, im just saying the few guys that are persian that i've talked to at my school have a talon tsi toorbo or a eclipse gsr toorbo


----------



## aloyarc96 (Jan 8, 2005)

how's the car holding up?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (aloyarc96)*

Ok people!
The AEG test car is back to his owner! 
Where the hell are the new pictures?
Where the hell are the videos?
Where the hell is the pricing?
Kinetic, fellas! Chop-chop!!! Where is my Stage 2? I got cash burning my pocket! Lets get this moving...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yes hurry up im about to pice my own kit together and just use C2 stuff


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i want tuuuurbo.....and the Eclipse AWD was the GST....can't believe I forgot about that!


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Any new pics yet?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_i want tuuuurbo.....and the Eclipse AWD was the GST....can't believe I forgot about that!
actually it was the *GSX*


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

does this use a garret turbo or a netics turbo?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_does this use a garret turbo or a netics turbo?

spoke to clay today and answerd my own question
they use their own turbos 
also found out that they are lookiin at about 4 week on the MK4 release


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_...
also found out that they are lookiin at about 4 week on the MK4 release

Pffft!
I might pull the trigger on a AUDI B6 1.8TQ by then...








Page 18 is mine!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Pffft!
I might pull the trigger on a AUDI B6 1.8TQ by then...








Page 18 is mine!
waste...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_waste...










riiight...


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_actually it was the *GSX*
















man I'm on a roll, I knew that too.....right so there was the GSX (awd trubo), GST (fwd turbo), and the GS (fwd NA).....i think haha but so far I havn't been doing well...








But back on subject....the kit wont be out for four months!!!!!???


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

4 weeks I think...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_







man I'm on a roll, I knew that too.....right so there was the GSX (awd trubo), GST (fwd turbo), and the GS (fwd NA).....i think haha but so far I havn't been doing well...








But back on subject....the kit wont be out for four months!!!!!???









dont forget the RS lower (trim wise) and slower then the GS
but yes he said about 4 weeks. he also said that stage 3 is pretty sick throwing down numbers in the mid 200's
i guess they moved to a bigger shop that is why there is this huge delay


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 7:44 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

wtf still no pics or vids.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_wtf still no pics or vids.

X2
What happened to the kid with the test car? He was supposed to post some pics/vids....


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_
X2
What happened to the kid with the test car? He was supposed to post some pics/vids....









I hope he did NOT crash the car while enjoying the new power.








...that or some sort of mechanical failure...


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*AAAAHHHHHHHHH*

WOW sorry guys 
the weather has been **** , and ive been trying to deal with all the bodywork that the shipping company did to my orange will they were shipping it, by the way WORST SERVCE EVER.
it has been raining and what not for the last week and all the good weather im working, but i will not let youi down and post none first sunny day ill get some, i hvae some alright ones from befor i could post, but i think everyone wants to see that intercooler poking out from the bumper








o ya by the way where do you have to hvae your photos on the web to link them here so i can show you guys, thats one of the main reasons why no photos yet 
sorry
but the car is awsome whicked sick power and dam dose the spooling up sound make me smile every time
so if someone could help me with the photo sistuation thing then ill get some up asap PROMISS


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.photobucket.com 
set up an account and you will be golden.


----------



## 2.0tt (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (McNeil)*

what transmission do you have dub rub? also, how did you become the donor car?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

mid 200's







<--really big evil grin


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (2.0tt)*

i got a 5 speed, and its one of the first ones made in the Mk4 body so i dont know what the code is,
i came home super drunk one night after the bar, went on the vortex, found kinetics add in this part of the fourm and then i got up next day went to uni came home and called them around 3pm, i told them i would think about it after they explained it to me , i called back in a week adn made it finally, there was like 4 to 7 guys hoping i wouldnt do it from calgary so they could send there car , BUT i called first and i got the deal , thats how i became the doner car


----------



## Project A2 JTA (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_i got a 5 speed, and its one of the first ones made in the Mk4 body so i dont know what the code is,
i came home super drunk one night after the bar, went on the vortex, found kinetics add in this part of the fourm and then i got up next day went to uni came home and called them around 3pm, i told them i would think about it after they explained it to me , i called back in a week adn made it finally, there was like 4 to 7 guys hoping i wouldnt do it from calgary so they could send there car , BUT i called first and i got the deal , thats how i became the doner car









And the moral of the story is....




























congrats


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

the moral of the story is get drunk


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

still no pics.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

wondering on the status of the DBW software...


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (jsundell)*



jsundell
now i see it... it's way back there hiding.
[IMG said:


> http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/postimages/mk42lstg1-08.jpg[/IMG]


SATAN INSIDE!


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

Alright you juicebags i went and got my oils changed today , and thought to my self , its over a pit , PHOTO TIME, i finally got the DP pics you all have been bitc* about but the weather is still ****tty here, it actually is snowing right now







but i got three for ya
lets see if i can make this work
































hey IT WORKED alright , k theres more to come now for sure


_Modified by Dub Rub at 1:07 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

2.5" exhaust?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

2.5' DP
2.25' exhaust
its going to be getting bigger in the near future, thinking 3' maybe


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

so uh when ur on it..
do ur tires break loose? =P


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_2.5' DP
2.25' exhaust
its going to be getting bigger in the near future, thinking 3' maybe

woh.. u get any back pressure from a 2.5 foot exhaust?


_Modified by GaTeIg at 11:52 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

GREAT! Thanks for the new pics. This is exactly what I was wanting to see!
Now, when is the darn thing going on sale....


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

O-VER RATED!!!!! clap clap clapclapclap O-VER RATED!! clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_O-VER RATED!!!!! clap clap clapclapclap O-VER RATED!! clap clap clapclapclap

Second time you've posted this. We see you don't like it, so stop coming in here to check out the progress.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

You know the pictures actually threw me off for a second... I wasn't sure what I was seeing and from what direction but I get it now...
How the hell did you get your camera at that angle? That pic is from bottom passenger side of the block!


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

What size turbo is that? GT25? 28?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_What size turbo is that? GT25? 28?

T3/TO4E
-Jeff


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

hmmm... isn't that good for like 500+hp???
Why not stick with something smaller to avoid lag? 
After all do any of us ever aspire to push the 300HP mark by much?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

yes


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

any more pics? or vids possibly??


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Please...


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

??


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

Kinetic, what did you guys end up doing with the PCV heater line, the combi valve and sai?
Can we get a picture of the passenger side charge piping?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

... I am getting worried by the lack of response from Kinetic. Def, not a good marketing strategy, especially at pre-release time of a brand new product that is going to cost over $2500


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Just got this from C2 in regards to my ECU -> 06A 906 018 EG.
"I just got word back from our software engineer that we can in fact supply 
you with software" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great news. Now the long wait for Stage 2 to come out.......


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

.....I thought they already had stage 2 figured out and they were just working on the details.....like pricing, software....???
I dont even remember anymore what the numbers were.....something like 190 hp @ 9psi for stage 2?????? Or am I making **** up...
*edit***
and how bout some videos eh?










_Modified by fastgermancar at 1:35 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

What was that whole thread that showed pics? Did it disappear?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

here I'll compile alll the pix from this thread to right here:

















































































































































there ya complainers gooo....pictures!!!! haha except we've seen them all already....I just felt like putting em all on one page so I dont have to go searching for them haha


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Glad you did because for some reason I couldn't find the other thread


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

My God. By the time this kit actually comes out I'll have my down payment ready for a BMW M3, and no longer want this kit. Sad day


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I'm happy its takin awhile, means some time is being put into it....quality is good to have on a turbo kit


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_I'm happy its takin awhile, means some time is being put into it....quality is good to have on a turbo kit

You are missing some information here. The last word from Kinetic was that the Stage I and II are ready for both AEG and AVH, AZG engines along with the software. The delay is in manufacturing the pieces in bulk so that they can meet the demand once they put it on sale. We were told 4 weeks of delay 2 weeks ago, so we wait.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

i think somewhere in the thread that it mentions that it'll be at a reasonable price..
but the price is going to shoot up by a certain date? anyone confiorm this?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
You are missing some information here. The last word from Kinetic was that the Stage I and II are ready for both AEG and AVH, AZG engines along with the software. The delay is in manufacturing the pieces in bulk so that they can meet the demand once they put it on sale. We were told 4 weeks of delay 2 weeks ago, so we wait.
















where in this thread did Kinetic say DBW software was officially completed?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Not in this thread!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

where?


----------



## yura (Dec 20, 2006)

Will the kit work with APK engine?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

dont think it said anywhere officially that *anything* was done....they just aren't saying anything untill they are ready.....the wait is expected, I don't expect them to just **** out a bunch of turbo kits for cheap....thats what I'm trying to say


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

exactly. As far as I know, Kinetic hasn't said anything about DBW software being completed. People have to stop shiiting out buull to get ppl rowdy. If you don't want to wait, buy a new car. Don't rant here. Let's keep this an info thread on the kit, and it's progresses, not a biitch diary from those who are tired of waiting.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Don't expect this until x-mas...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*

... and bump out of sheer desperation!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

damn....i just got another speeding ticket....I dont think the turbo will be in the budget anymore with insurance going up.....


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_damn....i just got another speeding ticket....I dont think the turbo will be in the budget anymore with insurance going up.....










Community service son, community service! That and taking driver improvement courses! Talk to your local judge and see if he'll let you do either one of these so that your ticket won't hit DMV!
Edit:
Seeing that you are 19: don't forget to dress nice, be polite and be very apologetic about this "mistake". Say that you are trying to keep your insurance low.


_Modified by vasillalov at 11:08 PM 4-11-2007_


----------



## Project A2 JTA (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

i use a "ticket clinic" $79 no points. my lawyer might hear from me more often after the kit


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, after all the times I've looked through the 2L forum, I've always just seen the mk3 kinetic turbo kit. I see that this isn't actually availible yet...I looked through most of the thread but didnt see a definite date for this kit to go on sale. Are there any estimates from kinetic on date? Also any rough estimates on price would be awesome but I'm sure they aren't able to give that away until everything starts going through production.


----------



## fakehawk (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (bobsled)*

which turbo kit will be out first, this or the mk5 2.5L kit?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (fakehawk)*

I gave up, i have about 90% of the needed parts. Last on the list will be the C2 software though.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Community service son, community service! That and taking driver improvement courses! Talk to your local judge and see if he'll let you do either one of these so that your ticket won't hit DMV!
Edit:
Seeing that you are 19: don't forget to dress nice, be polite and be very apologetic about this "mistake". Say that you are trying to keep your insurance low.

_Modified by vasillalov at 11:08 PM 4-11-2007_

will that still work if this is my 4th speeding ticket in a year and a half








I knew I should fought some earlier ones, there will only be more http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Alright Boi*

well there is finally no snow here any more in winnipeg adn the gravel has mostly been swept off the roads, so its RIMMIN time, and now i am able to get some more shots for you guys as well IM SORRY FOR THE WAIT
this is what you can see from the front passenger side vent i havent modded the side vent to fit over top of the pipe yet,








ok now this pic you can see a little bit for the charge pipe coming through the fender gaurd, its the round pipe
















this pic is from the ground and is looking up at the frame rail, which the charge pipe runs under, for reference that is the passenger side fender gaurd in the upper left corner








this pic is taken form the passenger side drive shaft, you can see the charge pipe in the upper left corner, it comes in straight then after the silicone in goes up and connects to the turbo, as you can see the mani in the background








hope you enjoyed this , ill have some more up this afternoon of the damage on the hood and what not


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*o ya*

and here what the car looks like in the summer


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn that paint color is crazy. Pretty cool


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Your car is dirty as hell, but expected after winter. Clean that bitch up! Either way....total hottness!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*

hmmmmm


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_hmmmmm


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Hmmm what?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I can understand the frustrations of people who DO want to buy this kit, I mean they saved money and are looking for a product... many available but for some reason they wait for this.?.?
A video from the outside and a gauge video from the inside would be nice.
How much psi?


----------



## Bora100 (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Sitting and waiting for a final price point of this damn thing? What is installation going to run on this bitch..anyone?....also with my MKIV 2.0 she has 130K on her








Is this stupid to consider with so many miles? 
Should some internals be replaced if this project happens? If so which ones are recom? 
PS I have an Audi 2.0T B7....this is my toy to f..around with


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Bora100)*

bump back from the depths of the 2.0 forum...


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

tur...bo


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

BUMP for any updates...


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

i just ordered my stage 3 today for my mk4, it was 3,500 and 1,000 to install at aptuning. Im also buying the stage 2 ap clutch and 8lb flywheel, fuelpump, valve gasket, timing tensioner, boost gauge and oil temp gauge with blue led and grey interior dual pods, that all togheter costs 6,900. But with port and polish its another 1,000, so im saving that for later this summer, the kit should be here in about 2-3 weeks, then in late june im taking the kit to ap to get it installed along with the other stuff im ordering. also engine mounts are 180 a piece, which im getting one for the engine and one for the tranny.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

im expecting some good numbers with my 268/260 TT cam, autotech camgear, ecstuning pulleys, apr 2.5" exhaust and the listed items above. cant wait for my bore 2.1 low compression pistons. Anybody know where to get a good stroker kit so i can make this a 2.2T?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Ok,
Enlighten my feeble mind please! 
1. How is that you can order Stage 3 when Stages 1 and 2 are not on the market?
2. How is that you can order ANY STAGE when there is nothing on the market?
3. How is that you can order from aptuning.com and not from kinetic directly?
What is going on here?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

pre-order


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

can we preorder yet??? for a special vortex price??


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

3,500 from ap is all i no bud, so idk about vortex. im ready for my stage 3. anybody know if the port and polish is worth the 1k dollars? the guys from ap said it wouldnt do much unless i had more done to the engine, and how much psi is the max for the stock block


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Ok,
3. How is that you can order from aptuning.com and not from kinetic directly?
What is going on here?












































US distribution/installer?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

apt is its own turbo kit.....they do not sell kenetic stuff


----------



## 2.0-Kompressor (Jan 7, 2007)

Bump for 2.0 DBW Kit.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_apt is its own turbo kit.....they do not sell kenetic stuff

http://www.aptuning.com/produc...is=A4 
Looks like they do to me...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

your right i was thinkin atp turbo for some reason


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i ordered more stuff today, so my update is my stage 3 kit is still on preorder and should be here in 4 weeks about. I also got aptuning stage 2 clutch and 8lb flywheel. also i got 2 engine mounts and a differential for my transmission. also i got the dual grey interior gauge pods and boost guage and oil temp with blue leds. This will be installed in june, ive called around and IT IS SAFE to run 17psi on the stock internals, the only concern was the transmission but im taking care of that. im expecting numbers at 270whp and 290wtq, and so are other people ive talked to esp kinetic. thanks kinetic


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

im still confused on how u preordered it...and ur expecting 270?? i hope ur right but thats quite a bit for 7 psi dont ya think?


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

I'm still confused as to what the difference really is between the DBW and the DBC, is it just the software? Or is there something else involved?
I'm still lost as to what is really taking so long. It kinda sucks, but thats probably because i'm very impatient.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_I'm still confused as to what the difference really is between the DBW and the DBC, is it just the software? Or is there something else involved?
I'm still lost as to what is really taking so long. It kinda sucks, but thats probably because i'm very impatient.

Kinetic recently moved into a new building and was having construction done. I'm sure that impacted productivity. Plus they are coming out with a whole bunch of kits and need to build up inventory. "Releasing" a product and not having enough inventory to meet demand = lost respect in the market place. Better to wait just a little bit longer and do it right.
As for the two styles of throttle body, yes its all about tuning the software. All the hardware is the same.



_Modified by phatvw at 11:09 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i did pre order it through aptuning. and its not 270whp at 7psi, its 270whp at 17psi. It is safe to run that on stock internals. u just have to be careful of ur tranny, like not to step on it over massive bumps in the roads cus it could cause the tranny to slip a gear and the tranny will blow. so its a good idea to get engine mounts and a differential. my IM is sf01jettagls06, contact me if you have any more questions about the pre order and the kit and what to expect with numbers.


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

^^^^^ your a retard


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

ok dont take the advice i got from kinetic and aptuning, thats fine go your own way and do what u want, i just know my car is going in june 22nd to get this all installed, have fun with your car


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

seriously ll that guy says is the most ignorant stupid stuff, and if you think270 on 17 psi is compleately safe your dumber then i thought, your going to runinto tranny probs clutch probs not to mention your going to be putting a lot of stress on the rods and crank, and if you dont have new headstuds then you for sure will blow that. honestly you talk out of your ass sooo much its funny. 270 ha right............ and your gonna have to be running like 100 octane or youll blow it to hell lol


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

mmhmm say what u want, clay from kinetic already said it was safe for the engine, and y do u think im getting an engine mount for the tranny and a diff? huh? and clay also said i should expect 270whp at 17psi, go research and talk to ppl from a performance company, u have no clue what your doing. have fun running ur slow 10psi on ur kit if u ever get it


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

17 psi sounds high but with a headspacer and tuning, it should be fine with stock internals.
NGP worked on a 2.0 with forged internals and ran 28psi on that so I'm sure that 17psi with a spacer and proper fueling/tuning should be fine. I plan on running 16 and I have a Peloquin LSD already.


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

what i am saying is that guy is not even doing any of the work himself, he has NO idea what hes talking about ,yes im not saying it isnt doable, but to make a blatant statement that its safe for anyone to run is incorrect, and fyi for the money you have spent on this project and to only get 270 that is pathetic, over 6000 dollars and your not even pushing 300. seriously its a freaking KIT you could at least put it in your self a half retarded blind person could do it


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

lol ad i bet i could run a lower psi and get more power then you with your dinky little turbo you have


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

Wow....this has turned childish. Go figure.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_what i am saying is that guy is not even doing any of the work himself, he has NO idea what hes talking about ,yes im not saying it isnt doable, but to make a blatant statement that its safe for anyone to run is incorrect, and fyi for the money you have spent on this project and to only get 270 that is pathetic, over 6000 dollars and your not even pushing 300. seriously its a freaking KIT you could at least put it in your self a half retarded blind person could do it


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_lol ad i bet i could run a lower psi and get more power then you with your dinky little turbo you have

the kit isn't going to cost $6,000. You could run a bigger turbo, like a GT series, but you'll be spooling around 4-5k. The smaller turbo is ideal for our 2.0 engines since there isn't much turbo lag.
While I'm not going to take sides in this argument, I am going to say that if you don't like the kit, then just don't buy it.
Don't yell at others just because they can afford to spend a good few thousands dollars while you refuse to. It's fine that you don't, just don't try and bring down those who can dish out the $$ to do so. In the end, it is up to each of us whether we want a so-so fast modded 2.0, or a fast STI with small bolt-ons.
I see a trend in the few ppl coming into these threads to rag on this kit. No, you won't be getting 300whp, but for those who can *afford* to do so, you can pay to take a 95whp car, to a safe 240whp+
everyone comes in here talking about $$ per hp/tq, but if you can't afford to do it, in fact, if you are shhiting on others because you can't, then get out of here.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Ai, Ai Ai!


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

your rite asnmaster153, your exactly rite, thankyou, i can afford it, i got money in the bank. i spend my money how i want, and after this im building the block.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

ok im gonna throw out my opinion.....i know Clay at Kinetic has told you these things and i really hope the engine can take 17 psi safely on stock internals as well as make 270.....but in all honesty....i cant see the stock internals lasting at even 12 or 14 for very long. i think without a head spacer that it would be better to take the 'better safe than sorry' route and run what the kit was *built* to run at...maybe a little above. but it is just too much money to risk without any insurance...
also, any bigger turbo on this car and it wouldn't be very fun, if the turbo spools at too late then ur at the redline when power really starts going and then all the sudden you have to shift again...
Unless your crazy and rebuild the engine then this car will probably not make it into the high horsepower #s on stock internals anyway, so if thats the direction ur headed then might as well start rebuilding.
Also, damn this is a long post, but what somebody said about installing the kit was easy...I dont know about you but I know a lot about cars and I'm a little nervous about installing the turbo...if u screw up things can go very wrong.....installiong forced induction on an engine would best be done by a professional and if I had the $$ then I would have it done that way....But I don't have the money so I'm gonna have to do it myself and hope for the best
So hopefully all the childish bickering is gone and we can all be a happy family again....
SO GIVE US OUR TURBOS CAUSE WE'RE EATING EACHOTHER OVER THE INTERNET


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i got the headspacer along with the kit man


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_
SO GIVE US OUR TURBOS CAUSE WE'RE EATING EACHOTHER OVER THE INTERNET

Can't agree more! I am microns close to selling my car and getting a 1.8T!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Who wants to sell me their NSC when they get the kit?


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

noit trying to be childish but i get sick of this guy coming on here talking compleatly out of his ass, then not even putting the **** together himself. 17 psi is not gonna be safe on stock internals and pump gas, PERIOD. your going to need the head spacer and intercooler AT LEAST. what makes me NOT belive a word of **** that comes out of your mouth is that your spending money on a ***** diff before throwimg down for some notched pistions to lower the CR! you are a moron and as in all your other posts get shut down by either me or other intelligent people on the forum. now in all honesty i put up with allot of your posts before i out right bashed you but it gets old. all you know is what some guy" and the factory told you or what the mechanic said. as opposed to US who actually either KNOW ABOUT CARs or actually WORK ON THEM FOR A LIVING>/. good lord


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

are you talking to me? because, yes, I did spend money on a diff before getting this kit. That makes me a liar? And a dumbass?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

he is not talking about you jay.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Unlease power of your 2.0? Did ya mean unleashed, lol.
Anyways, can we all just stop argueing, it sucks seeing this happening.
And I was serious about my earlier question. I really dont know to much about engines, and I was curious as to what the difference is between the DBW turbo kit and the DBC turbo kit is.


_Modified by LMHConcepts at 6:25 AM 4-22-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*

i was not talking to you man, you know your ****.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

yea n u work on them opposed to the performance shops? haha your a joke dude, real joke, and obviously the kit comes with the intercooler and headspacer, how bout u shut up for now, and come june 22nd, which is when i take my car in, ill send u back the results, deal? now shut up and mind your own business and do what u want to ur car


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_yea n u work on them opposed to the performance shops? haha your a joke dude, real joke, and obviously the kit comes with the intercooler and headspacer, how bout u shut up for now, and come june 22nd, which is when i take my car in, ill send u back the results, deal? now shut up and mind your own business and do what u want to ur car
 lol your funny, when you take it in? lol how bout may 27th after graduation when i have some time and i install my turbo MYSELF and put 300 whp for well under the amount of money your spending then you can eat it. lol but i might be to busy restoring this VW microbus i just bought, but again according to you im a joke? thats funny id like to see you rebuild an aircooled engine and get it to run in the desert, lol but again i must have no idea what im talking about lol


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

wow this whole thing is about u installing everything yourself, your so awesome


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

no its aboout you telling me i dont know what i am talking about, seriously 270 is at the threshold of what that motors top end can take, seriously that is not geoing to last tremendously long, you should AT LEAST get some new pistons to lower the CR even more.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_no its aboout you telling me i dont know what i am talking about, seriously 270 is at the threshold of what that motors top end can take, seriously that is not geoing to last tremendously long, you should AT LEAST get some new pistons to lower the CR even more. 
honestly you both need to $tfu....for 1 neither one of you know what the hell you're talking about and two...we dont need this thread cluttered by senseless BS...now take it to PMs or gtfo kthxbye


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_honestly you both need to $tfu....for 1 neither one of you know what the hell you're talking about and two...we dont need this thread cluttered by senseless BS...now take it to PMs or gtfo kthxbye








 lol ok but you honestly think that a 270hp 17psi 2L is going to be ok for a daily driver with just an intercooler and a head spacer, granted all factors considered it could last a while but really G jet do you think that it is COMPLETELY safe?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

seriously i didnt think it was safe at all, i agree with u, but i called clay from kinetic and he told me 17psi


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

considering that the 2.0 and 1.8Ts(after 01) share the same rods...yes and no...the only thing i'd worry about are the pistons...the 2.0 pistons are thinner than the 1.8Ts so if your tune is not imaculate then melting can occur and the one thing that really kills the 2.0 is the stroke...they will jus make too much torque... and finally there is no such thing as "COMPLETELY safe" especially when you mod any motor...i'd honestly say not to surpass 260whp...


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Just run 12 psi for crying out loud! GOSH....


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

see and if you read all my posts the thing i talked about the MOST was getting new pistons, seriously i know the rods are good up that high and the stout block can at least make 300. and completely safe i meant daily driver on pump gas, which with 270 hp and all he has is an intercooler(which can become heat soaked) and a head spacer(which minamally lowers CR) it wont be. and i dont understand why he would get a front diff before new pistons? just out of order is what im saying, and to the 12 psi guy, that is actually very safe to run on stock parts, honestly i would run up to 15 psi with stock parts if i had an intercooler and head spacer, but peorsonally i wouldnt go higher with out a little more work, last thing you want is a melted piston which can most deffinantly occure if A your charge is not cool enough and/or B you octane is too low which can lead to hot spots and knock


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

haha this forum is getting hott


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_haha this forum is getting hott

Yeah! The MK4 owners took over


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

haha ya we get rowdy on the internet....well others do


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_*considering that the 2.0 and 1.8Ts(after 01) share the same rods*...yes and no...the only thing i'd worry about are the pistons...the 2.0 pistons are thinner than the 1.8Ts so if your tune is not imaculate then melting can occur and the one thing that really kills the 2.0 is the stroke...they will jus make too much torque... and finally there is no such thing as "COMPLETELY safe" especially when you mod any motor...i'd honestly say not to surpass 260whp...

Bold = wrong
different length rods between the the two engines


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Bold = wrong
different length rods between the the two engines

actually you're wrong...all mk4 4cly gas share the same rods....ABA had the longer 159mm lengths due to a taller block....already taken both blocks apart and compared


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_actually you're wrong...all mk4 4cly gas share the same rods....ABA had the longer 159mm lengths due to a taller block....already taken both blocks apart and compared
















q jet is right. I even confirmed it with NGP just in case.
MKIV 1.8ts and 2.0s have the same rods.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_Who wants to sell me their NSC when they get the kit?

hhaaha all this banter and no one saw my meaningless post.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_
hhaaha all this banter and no one saw my meaningless post.

I kinda like being in the background just listening. It's funny to hear people go on about this stuff... if the guy want's to blow up his car, let him, it will be a good laugh.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_actually you're wrong...all mk4 4cly gas share the same rods....ABA had the longer 159mm lengths due to a taller block....already taken both blocks apart and compared
















I am wrong.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

wow, i stopped watching for a few days and this is what I come back to ... crazy


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

hahahaah!
Couch potato tuning at its best!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_hahahaah!
Couch potato tuning at its best!






















dont you know a big gulp and a big grab and a hot dog for like 3.29, thats like 50hp!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

dude im chillin at my desk eatin a subway sandwhich from yesterday with a safeway brand go2 Cola checkin up on the turbo thread haha....and ain't it the life


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Shut up! I am hungry here!


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

have they worked out pricing yet??


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

No way are you kidding me?


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*

This has to be one of the longest projects ever. I know its been done for a while, but damn, does it really take that long to fabricate these?


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_This has to be one of the longest projects ever. I know its been done for a while, but damn, does it really take that long to fabricate these?

its only been 4 months.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_
its only been 4 months.

Are you kidding me?! This has been going on AT LEAST since September 2006. Initially, we were promised this kit by Christmas 2006. Then all of a sudden, all references to specific dates and months were deleted from the tex.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Are you kidding me?! This has been going on AT LEAST since September 2006. Initially, we were promised this kit by Christmas 2006. Then all of a sudden, all references to specific dates and months were deleted from the tex.









Nobody ever deleted any dates, I know this because I am the one that comes on the vortex regularly. You can't rush perfection guys.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Nobody ever deleted any dates, I know this because I am the one that comes on the vortex regularly. You can't rush perfection guys. 

Truen enough... but by the time this comes out, ill be shopping for a mk7 gti.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

chilled.


_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 10:55 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Chill Jay.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

mk6 ftw


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_
Truen enough... but by the time this comes out, ill be shopping for a mk7 gti.









MK9


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

any updates???


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i guess not....


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Why would they give us any updates ever?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ll Black Blurr ll* »_Why would they give us any updates ever?
















Forget it man! I already threw the towel on this one! Its hopeless! I am selling my MK4 and moving onto Audi B6 1.8TQ.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Forget it man! I already threw the towel on this one! Its hopeless! I am selling my MK4 and moving onto Audi B6 1.8TQ. 

Thats awsome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

it took two weeks for them to ship my aba stage 1. i was told that they were working like crazy to fill the demand for the turbo kits. i was also told that they just moved to a bigger space and everything there is very hectic.
everything in the kit has been topnotch, the welds on the downpipe are incredible.








im sure when the mk4 kit comes out it will be awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hang in there guys


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_it took two weeks for them to ship my aba stage 1. i was told that they were working like crazy to fill the demand for the turbo kits. i was also told that they just moved to a bigger space and everything there is very hectic.
everything in the kit has been topnotch, the welds on the downpipe are incredible.








im sure when the mk4 kit comes out it will be awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hang in there guys









im hangin for the exact reason that i know quality is at the end of the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

i'm just trying to figure out how much i need to set aside for the stage 2 kit, and a general idea of when it's going to be available. EIP has a kit for it now, but i hear from many people that kinetic is the way to go for fitment and functionality. so wait i will.....


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

set aside 3 G's to be safe, then spend the couple hundred leftover towards a new clutch....cause the 2.0 clutch likes to fry


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

haha, my car is at APtuning right now, they are putting in my new transmission, ECS 14lbs. flywheel, and stage 1 228mm clutch, i'm getting ready for the boost, believe me...!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I can't stop thinking about the turbo....neeed turbo


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_I can't stop thinking about the turbo....neeed turbo
you think thats bad...try having all the parts minus a couple(which are being shipped as i type) sitting in your basement!!!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_I can't stop thinking about the turbo....neeed turbo

Stop thinking about it, because you're never going to get it. MKVI will be coming out when it's finally released.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

haha oh I'll get it, I'm not buying a new car anytime soon, this one will be paid off in september 2008 and I don't plan on getting rid of it...I will be waiting pateintly for my snail power....well maybe not patiently, but more politely than the rest


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_you think thats bad...try having all the parts minus a couple(which are being shipped as i type) sitting in your basement!!!























I've had a stage 2 turbo/intercooler/Sequential BOV/Cobalt boost gauge/injectors/fuel pump/external wastegate sitting in my closet for 1 1/2 years now.....I know how you feel








(havn't put it on because I want to start off with a turbo kit that was specifically made for my car *then* I'll think about upgrading to the closetmonster







)


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_
I've had a stage 2 turbo/intercooler/Sequential BOV/Cobalt boost gauge/injectors/fuel pump/external wastegate sitting in my closet for 1 1/2 years now.....I know how you feel








(havn't put it on because I want to start off with a turbo kit that was specifically made for my car *then* I'll think about upgrading to the closetmonster







)
that kinda doesnt make sense as to why you'd do that....was it for the tuning??


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

im not sure i understand ur question....but ill try to answer it anyways....
I havn't put the other turbo on because first of all I don't have an exhaust manifold that fits it to my car because it isn't forr a jetta. And second because it is a huge turbo and even if it was on my car it would probably just blow up my engine unless I built it up...
So I want to buy the Kinetic kit, and if I am satisfied with the power I will sell the big turbo. If I am not satisfied I will see if I can somehow encorporate the fatty turbo...
Long story short....I just want to buy something that I know will work and be reliable and will give me some experience with a turbo because I've never had one...*then* i will see if i want to go custom


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Like I said: give up fellas! By the time this kit even hits the market, we'll be ready to retire!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I do think it would be nice of them to actually give us an update. If they don’t think it's going to be available, then I think it should at least be announced so that we can start looking/working on our alternate cars/turbo systems. Please Kinetic, just a small request....give us an update, even your eta would be nice. I’m arguing with myself whether or not I want to buy a new car, and this is my final deciding factor. She goes into the body shop next week, by the time she’s out, if we don’t hear anything from you guys, I’m just gonna sell her. I hope you guys speak up, and step of continue to hide. 
And for those who say, be patient, it’s been a very very long time, and it doesn’t take that long to move into a new shop. I just moved a huge shop from one place, to another, so don’t try to pull that.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_I do think it would be nice of them to actually give us an update. If they don’t think it's going to be available, then I think it should at least be announced so that we can start looking/working on our alternate cars/turbo systems. Please Kinetic, just a small request....give us an update, even your eta would be nice. I’m arguing with myself whether or not I want to buy a new car, and this is my final deciding factor. She goes into the body shop next week, by the time she’s out, if we don’t hear anything from you guys, I’m just gonna sell her. I hope you guys speak up, and step of continue to hide. 
And for those who say, be patient, it’s been a very very long time, and it doesn’t take that long to move into a new shop. I just moved a huge shop from one place, to another, so don’t try to pull that.

x43498349
alot of people have already given up it seems like.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

with all due respect:
patience is a virtue young grasshopper, not everyone moves as fast as you


----------



## 2.0-Kompressor (Jan 7, 2007)

Try this again any info on the DBW kit stage 1 or stage 2. Need help for R&D let me know.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (2.0-Kompressor)*

i threw in the towel as well and decided to take matters into my own hands.


----------



## Luke9583 (Mar 17, 2005)

Very nice looking setup!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_i threw in the towel as well and decided to take matters into my own hands.









That looks beautiful. You need to sell me one of those.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_That looks beautiful. You need to sell me one of those.

I have a few more things to take care of before its up and running so no jumping the gun. I am more then willing to answer any questions regarding the set-up though.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
I have a few more things to take care of before its up and running so no jumping the gun. I am more then willing to answer any questions regarding the set-up though.

Oh, that I know. I am just saying I would love to be able to purchase that exact setup from you when you are completed with it. It looks amazing, and your welding work (from the other forums) looks amazing. Tuning is not my problem. It's just the building of the kit that I dont have the tools for. So if you're interested in making another setup, minus the intercooler piping, (minus the intercooler since i'd have to do some modifying since i'm a jetta) after you've completed this one. I would be more than happy to take one off of your hands.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

does someone want to call Kinetic or should I?


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_does someone want to call Kinetic or should I?

Well, the obvious answer to that would be.....
If you really want to know, then call them. But honestly, most of us have given up.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i gave up too......so i bought a T# super 60 and injectors from them yesterday. bought an FMIC and a mani too......so as far as im concerned it is on like donky kong.......you guys keep waiting and ill be going PUSSHHHH

EDIT: page 23 PWNED


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Going PUUSSHHH???


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*

yes that will be the sound of my DV dumping back i in to the intake....so keep waiting


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I always thought it was more of a Whoooshhh sound


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

nope..... it is pshhhh


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

definetly more of a "KSHHHHH"


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (briansimons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briansimons* »_definetly more of a "KSHHHHH"

i can kind of accept that


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

i always thought it was a woooossshh ppsssshhhh pop cruncchh clunk


----------



## Bora100 (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_
Well, the obvious answer to that would be.....
If you really want to know, then call them. But honestly, most of us have given up.


Called and Emailed. Hasnt not been released and they did not give me any pricing. They were nice but they didnt email back with an answer to pricing....kind of ****ty but oh well.
Its looks to me that they have something they are working out...such as a mani or some ECU issues...somthing! So once this is figured out I am sure they will release it.








Do you want something thats works the first time or do you want it back in the shop 10 times in a 4 week period due to a rushed poorlley desinged ****ty turbo kit. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Patience is virtue...trust me I want this as bad as you fellas


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_i always thought it was a woooossshh ppsssshhhh pop cruncchh clunk


um i really hope my turbo kit does not make that noise......or ill be forkin anohter 500 on an another AEG


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

I just noticed... that the Drive by cable turbo kit donor has been silent for a while.

Dub Rub.... how is the car running man?


_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 4:36 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

When!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

SORRY DUDES
the car is great, im going in a car show tommorow and will def have some pics for you guys
you guys better scout out your source of 94 octane now, runs way smoother with it and no helicopter lights, good boost and still giving me a thrill
O YA NEVER IN YOUR ENTIRE LIFE EVER EVER EVER USE SEARAIL . worst service ever, thats what i have been tied up with the most and my silence. It has been a huge battle to get them to fix my car, which only NOW they have sent the money. thats like what 4 monthes after the damaged my car REDICULAS, i will have so damage pics to 0o0o0o so exciting








o ya for the dudes talking about the noise of pppppphhhhhssssss, there isnt any on my car, but my system also dosent have cai, but till no sound unfortuanlly


_Modified by Dub Rub at 11:50 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Bora100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora100* »_
Do you want something thats works the first time or do you want it back in the shop 10 times in a 4 week period due to a rushed poorlley desinged ****ty turbo kit. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Patience is virtue...trust me I want this as bad as you fellas









You know what?! We've been hearing this crap for the past 6 months! There is NO EXCUSE, I repeat, NO EXCUSE for Kinetic. They built up the pressure with their kit and now their dragging their balls on the pavement!
Sorry, but I can't stand this kind of marketing!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
You know what?! We've been hearing this crap for the past 6 months! There is NO EXCUSE, I repeat, NO EXCUSE for Kinetic. They built up the pressure with their kit and now their dragging their balls on the pavement!
Sorry, but I can't stand this kind of marketing!

Calm down Vasil.... you know it WILL come out, and when it does, it WILL be great.... the issue with building hype was probably as much about finding out how much interest there was as promoting it... I don't make threads about stuff to build interest, I make them to guage interest. No point in tackling all kinds of issues and spending tons of time and money on R&D for a product nobody wants.
I agree there are less invasive ways to do it, but, Kinetics' products are proven, the quality is top notch, the tuning is safe and agressive.... it's the total package, you just have to deal with canadians.


----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

when !?! is there at-least an expected season of a year that can be stated by anyone credible?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

im just waitin....I'm kinda hopin it takes a little longer to come out so I can save more money and grab it when its fresh...cause right now...the money is draining.....oil pan #2 ugh


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_SORRY DUDES
the car is great, im going in a car show tommorow and will def have some pics for you guys
you guys better scout out your source of 94 octane now, runs way smoother with it and no helicopter lights, good boost and still giving me a thrill
O YA NEVER IN YOUR ENTIRE LIFE EVER EVER EVER USE SEARAIL . worst service ever, thats what i have been tied up with the most and my silence. It has been a huge battle to get them to fix my car, which only NOW they have sent the money. thats like what 4 monthes after the damaged my car REDICULAS, i will have so damage pics to 0o0o0o so exciting








o ya for the dudes talking about the noise of pppppphhhhhssssss, there isnt any on my car, but my system also dosent have cai, but till no sound unfortuanlly

_Modified by Dub Rub at 11:50 PM 5-25-2007_

have you gotten a chance to take those videos yet? All of us still haven't heard or seen what the kit has done to your car! Would it be possible to have some video clips up?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

going on a photo shoot tommorwo i will get a vid for you guys as well then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

sweet-shieeters!


----------



## TK99BORA (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
You know what?! We've been hearing this crap for the past 6 months! There is NO EXCUSE, I repeat, NO EXCUSE for Kinetic. They built up the pressure with their kit and now their dragging their balls on the pavement!
Sorry, but I can't stand this kind of marketing!


I agree buddy I am certainly not making excuses for them. I think they are probably focused on the MKV now more than anything. If I owned a peformance company I know thats where my head would be. Put yourself in their shoes. 
PS I work in Marketing/Sales so I've seen this type of build-up either really help the company or bit them in the ass it goes both ways








Again Think about this with the new MKV R coming and MKV line being about 2yrs old I think they have simply put this on the backburner.....most of the profits are going to come along with the MKV's sorry say


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

dammit why do you have to be so logical and ****? haha


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

water injection ftw!


----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (troze1200)*

"Few people understand the psychology of dealing with a highway traffic cop. The normal speeder will immediatly pull over to the side, this is wrong. It arrouses contempt in the cop heart. Make the bastard chase you."
fear and loathing is ****in awsome!


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

do i have to end up with the neuspeed supercharger =[


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euRo_tuner* »_do i have to end up with the neuspeed supercharger =[

Most probably unless you go custom turbo.
I am selling my car as soon as I get my Masters Degree in December.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Most probably unless you go custom turbo.
I am selling my car as soon as I get my Masters Degree in December.

poo. dub rub is lucky to get that turbo system =[
cant push myself to go custom turbo for some reason. maybe jsut dotn wanna deal with putting a kit together myself


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i went custom turbo for all parts includint clutch wideband and all gauges im lookin 3000


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dub Rub, did you get those videos and pics in at the meet?


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

here some pics yo, and the Kinetic turbo and my car ended up winning the show, now you know the kit is really good LOL
Da first pic show how retared searail is as you notice the beautiful damage on the hood
















car show, won best mk4







, prolly 25 mk4 showed up as well










_Modified by Dub Rub at 1:33 AM 6-4-2007_


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

These pics don't show us anything about the kit except the intercooler








Sweeeeeettaa http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

still no video of the kit. Videos of the kit, PLEASE.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Kinetic - Joke


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

sweet for winning the show but.....any pics of the engine bay at least?? And videos would be nice but I'm not gonna boss you around..


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

mkiv 2.0s will never have hope. lol.
i dont even know why this is still on my watched topics. booo


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euRo_tuner* »_mkiv 2.0s will never have hope. lol.
i dont even know why this is still on my watched topics. booo

it is on mine so i can watch all of you wait on something they said would be out by last x mas while i peice my own kit together for cheaper than the stage 1 and i get get all i need for stage 2

PG 24 owned......nice 23 and 24 are mine


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
it is on mine so i can watch all of you wait on something they said would be out by last x mas while i peice my own kit together for cheaper than the stage 1 and i get get all i need for stage 2

PG 24 owned......nice 23 and 24 are mine

Seriously.....all of you still waiting on this kit. Give up. It's never going to happen. It'll be cheaper to just go out and buy a 1.8 than it would be to buy this kit. Plus, who wants to support a crappy company? Heaven forbid they do release this kit, and they forget to ship a part to you. You'll probably be waiting about 2 years to get it.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I hear a lot of violins.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

little itty bitty ones.


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

here are some more useful pics for you guys
engine bay shot, much cleaner than it was at kinetic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








turbo shot and charge pipe behind the engine








how my car payed on the way home








o ya and some inter-awsomeness, got rid of that front grill


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

sweet, you should get a black badgless grill i think it would look hot


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

still no video. Pictures don't prove anything to us about how your car is running, sorry.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i wonder that too since C2 is having issues with other mk4 turbo set ups


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*









I don't think your supposed to have that much coolant in the reservoir??


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

DAMN that really is a lot of coolant. Jesus. Mine is right at the half tank mark.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

ditto....cooolant is a lot....may have something to do with the turbo though?


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

its just an illusion..its all mirrors


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_its just an illusion..its all mirrors

?????


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

exactly.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

so any videos Dub Rub?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

proof that the kit works well... where is it? videos now.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

this thread is still being discussed? so sad


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

all I'm looking for is Kinetic or C2 to take responsibility for the delay.
My bet is that C2's software sucks balls since a few of the people who have received the AEG turbo software have been experiencing problems that make their car NOT daily driveable.
Bump for some damn answers.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_all I'm looking for is Kinetic or C2 to take responsibility for the delay.
My bet is that C2's software sucks balls since a few of the people who have received the AEG turbo software have been experiencing problems that make their car NOT daily driveable.
Bump for some damn answers.

I think you need to ask a better question:
Is this project going to happen at all?
Current status of DBW MK4 2L software: 0% complete (yes zero)
We have done NO work on this AT ALL.
The status has been the same since DAY ONE: provide a test car and I will tune it, period.
Go build your car, bring to me and I will tune it.
Suggestion: before you make ASSumptions about C2 AEG software
you should talk to the car owners. The current AEG stuff out there has a few issues related to the different software versions sold
in AEG powered cars, but ALL of them are driveable.
ref:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3272469
Food for thought:
How is calling my software product 'crappy' supposed to motivate me to help you?









-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

I knew what I wrote might stir a nerve.
I didn't call your software crappy, but it is no secret that your software isn't working as it was meant to. Not saying that you meant for the software to be this way, but let's face it, it's not working well.
I'm not making ASSumptions about C2's software. Rob Blizzard... sound familiar? has been trying to reach you for weeks ever since he got his C2 program flashed at NGP. Perhaps you'd like to give him a call back to solve the issues.
And also, you have a PM since there are other matters I shouldn't discuss on this thread.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Jeff, you have an IM.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

my sincere apologies. I did say "sucks balls" up top so my apology.
But at least we got you to tell us there has been 0% progress. It clears up the mystery for me.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

i will say you guys are a bit hard to get a hold of but yea i do hear that there are several TB codes other then that a lil lean down low but i hear it is very much driveable.
i am trying to get a hold of somebody to pay go get my ECU done but ill get a free reflash as you guys work out the kinks right?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3172960


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

BUMP for updates...


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

how depressing. this thread should just be locked then. we wont see this kit anytime soon.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (bobsled)*

*Didn't I tell you ALL that this is not happening! Didn't I?!*








Jeff is not responsible for lack of DBW software. He has a real life job to worry about and C2 is a side thing, AFAIK. He has no time to sit around and fiddle with DBW junk just because the folks at Kinetic might decide to get off their lazy ass and half-ass a turbo kit. So don't bark up the wrong tree!
I am very, very sad about the current status of this project. I've had the money on hand for Stage 3 since Christmas!
Just give in fellas. If you want more power, either get Neuspeed charger (super reliable and time proven) and run C2 software on it or sell your damn car and get something else. This is what I am doing as soon as my ass graduates in December with my Masters...
To all: just accept the fact that this project is abandoned by Kinetic. Better yet, be happy that this happened. Imagine if they sold several hundred Stage 1 and Stage 2 kits and then they dropped the support for them!










_Modified by vasillalov at 10:07 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Aptuning was estimating roughly 3 weeks until the kit was ready


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_Aptuning was estimating roughly 3 weeks until the kit was ready

i was told by clay about 6 weeks ago that they would be ready in 4 weeks.......so i built my own turbo kit


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

id like to see pics of the exhaust.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i think i may be going ith the neuspeed charger...until the kit comes out... :/


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_i think i may be going ith the neuspeed charger...until the kit comes out... :/

there is always the ATP kit. you can just run C2software on that


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

havn't really heard anything about that kit though....i've heard a lot about EIP...good and bad...mostly that EIp has bad customer service but the kit seems to work fine....but the ATP i have heard nothing about really...plus you can find used chargers for like $1200


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

patience is a virtue.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_patience is a virtue.

If we all had patience, why would we need a faster car?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
If we all had patience, why would we need a faster car?










Well said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

Fair enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

hahaha
el rey- u just ruined kinetic. 
lol


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

i wonder what the status is for AEG on this.....


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

I got this in an email from Kinetics today.
'Still waiting need the kits more than you know… We’re catching up and should have a 3rd fabricator on staff shortly though.'


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

hmmm...i think i'll get the charger anyway.....and later on add the turbo....twincharge FTW


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Dub Rub, videos please?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_I got this in an email from Kinetics today.
'Still waiting need the kits more than you know… We’re catching up and should have a 3rd fabricator on staff shortly though.'



I call BS on this email response from Kinetik! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VDUB2C (Dec 18, 2002)

has anyone bothered to call/contact them? (i know Erotas did...)
Or is everyone just '_hoping_' kinetic will log onto the the tex and check this thread?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (VDUB2C)*

yep and they do not pick up.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

back from the dead?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

it's over. Look...
I was supposed to the be donor car for the dbw programming. I waited for four months since March. They got me all excited with the "definite" plans to have my car at NGP Racing to get the turbo on, and to have Jeff from C2 personally there to tune my car.
During the four months, they don't bother to call me. I had to call them periodically to find out what the delay was. Four months, and Shawn's last words are:
Well based on the amount of interest in the 2L kits, we don't know if it's going to be profitable. We'll have to wait and see how the dbc kits sell and then decide if we should go ahead with the dbw kit.
Got me excited for nothing, wasted my time, Kinetic... boo
Thanks to them I wasted a good few hundred dollars on accessories such as gauges and other stuff.
For those of you piecing your kits right now, how is it comin along?


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

i'm going to piece together, just starting to research and shop now, only thing i'm going to use from kinetic is their manifold, going to run a GT super 60, low boost, probly not even intercooled just to get the ball rolling. it's going to take me MONTHS, but i'll bet i still have boost before kinetic makes this kit available.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

It'd be cool if we got Kinetics original turbo setup, so we could just produce some for those that wanted it. Wonder if thats possible.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

There are a good bunch of MK3 and MK4 projects underway. Several completed. Even a thread dedicated to the AEG side of it.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

I know that there have been some successful projects, but my problem lies with turboing the AZG motors successfully. We have a few more obstacles to get by than the AEG motors. That is why I am dissapointed that this AZG kit was never completed, not even started.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_I know that there have been some successful projects, but my problem lies with turboing the AZG motors successfully. We have a few more obstacles to get by than the AEG motors. That is why I am dissapointed that this AZG kit was never completed, not even started.
from a mk4 stand point the HARDWARE for the mk4 2.0 whether it be azg/aeg/avh whatever is done...the only thing holding it up for us dbw folk is software.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_ Four months, and Shawn's last words are:
Well based on the amount of interest in the 2L kits, we don't know if it's going to be profitable. We'll have to wait and see how the dbc kits sell and then decide if we should go ahead with the dbw kit.


Now that just don't make any sense whatsoever! How on earth did they gauge the interest? Also, where the HELL is the DBC kit for the MK4? I mean if they make the DBC kit for sale then all of us AEG guys will become free advertisement for Kinetic. If they provide us with a good running kit then the rest of the folks will see that and the demand will increase!
Kinetic: fire your marketing manager if you have one!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (briansimons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briansimons* »_i'm going to piece together, just starting to research and shop now, only thing i'm going to use from kinetic is their manifold, going to run a GT super 60, low boost, probly not even intercooled just to get the ball rolling. it's going to take me MONTHS, but i'll bet i still have boost before kinetic makes this kit available. 

sont use a kinetic mani for that.....super 60 is internally gated so you dont need their mani. save the money and get an internally gated mani


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
sont use a kinetic mani for that.....super 60 is internally gated so you dont need their mani. save the money and get an internally gated mani

could i possibly block off the section on the manifold for the wastegate and still use it? the way i'm seeing it from people on here is LOTS of manifold problems where the manifold actually crams the turbo INTO the firewall, as in they need to hammer their firewall in for the thing to even fit in the bay. does anybody sell an internal gate manifold that won't put my turbo into the firewall?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

ok.. anybody hear when this kit is supposed to be done?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_ok.. anybody hear when this kit is supposed to be done?


Are you blind or are you stupid?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_

Are you blind or are you stupid?
now vas thats a lil harsh!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

just confirming this but... a standalone system WILL throw a CEL on our cars right?


----------



## splinterz88 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Maybe there is still some hope. Copied this from the Kinetic 8V manifold thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2776723

Quote, originally posted by LMHConcepts »
Are you guys gonna be able to produce a single DBW kit for the 2.0 8V? I'd be willing to buy the setup and components from you, and have a local shop tune the ECU. Just want the setup that was being developed quite a while back.
Sounds good, call the shop if you want components, the MKIV 2.0L kit will be on display at our booth at waterfest 
Kinetic Motorsport
[email protected] - AIM: Rippinralf 
paypal: [email protected]
Toll Free: 1-800-714-9962
ATP 1.8T GT28RS kits 2250US shipped
Garrett | Turbonetics | TiAL Sport | Bosch | Siemens | Walbro | Precision Turbo | ATP | Borg Warner|


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

they havent even started on DBW software. lets all face it. it is over it was a good run a fun while it lasted.....i hope all of you with pre orders are asking for your money back. because you could be boulding your own kit. like i did and you could be turbo already.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (splinterz88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splinterz88* »_
Sounds good, call the shop if you want components, the MKIV 2.0L kit will be on display at our booth at waterfest 

Oh really! I wonder if I should bring my baseball bat or my check book! Some justice must be served!




































P.S.:
See you all at Waterfest. I'll be harassing people @ Kinetics Booth!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i'll let yall in on a lil secret, i'm workin on gettin the DBW software goin...seein as Aznmaster backed out i'm tryin to put my custom setup in NGP's bay to get tuned


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Oh really! I wonder if I should bring my baseball bat or my check book! Some justice must be served!




































P.S.:
See you all at Waterfest. I'll be harassing people @ Kinetics Booth!


HAHA! 
He will be they guy stabbing ppl in the jaw in the kinetic booth. just come up to him and say your with kinetic and he will stab you in the jaw


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_

HAHA! 
He will be they guy stabbing ppl in the jaw in the kinetic booth. just come up to him and say your with kinetic and he will stab you in the jaw

And for you who dont know what he's talking about. It's from one of Dane Cooks cd's, so dont think he's crazy.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

it fit right in so i couldnt resist


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Alright folks!
I am back from Waterfest 13 and here is the latest information I could get my hands on concerning this turbo kit. I talked to Clay in person:
Quoting Clay from Kinetic:
1. The kit will be available for DBC cars in 3 weeks. 
2. They are still working on DBW software
3. The downpipe/manifold does not have a provision for secondary air pump. This leaves the owner with two options: drill a hole in the exhaust before the cat and weld a bung to accommodate for the secondary air pump, or leave the pump disconnected from the exhaust side but still connected to harness and intake.
My impressions from the display unit: The quality of the craftsmanship is very good. It definitely exceeded my expectations! The turbo has a custom inlet housing which is angled downwards to connect to intake tube.
Here are some pics from their booth @ Waterfest.








































The angled turbo inlet:










_Modified by vasillalov at 2:44 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

thank god...turns out my own kit was cheaper


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

boo boo boo ***** kinetrip, all they want is your money, seriously, what "research went into that kit, its a turbo and manifold and piping, geez the hard part was the sofware and its been done pretty much for awhile now, and they have the balls to charge 3000+ dollars?? hmmm i wonder WHY there is not much demand for the kit?????


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

developing DBW software?
I have to test the validity of that statement. Unless Kinetic is lying to me, according to them, DBW programming will NOT be made until they decide that these 2.0 turbo kits are going to sell. In other words, they will make their decision based on the number of AEG kits being sold.
Vasillov, I thank you for the pictures and info, but do you really think talking to Clay made any difference in the info he has given us over the phone? Talking with him in person might have given people some hope but it sounds like all this info is pretty much what they were telling us for months over the phone.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

^^
I can't make any prognosis or judgements on my conversation with Clay. I cannot comment on their plans for DBW kits because I have DBC and it never crossed my mind to ask about DBW. You must draw your own conclusions from your own experience. 
I must say this in the name of correctness and objectivity:
When I went to Kinetic's booth @ Waterfest, I was all pumped up and eager for answers! I wanted to know WHAT, WHO and WHY is delaying the MK4 kit so long. I was slightly furious and barely managed to keep myself from spilling blasphemy at their booth.
The first person I talked to was Clay. I did not know it was him. It happened by accident. I did not even say "Hi" or "Hello". My exact first words were: "What on EARTH is delaying the MK4 2.0 turbo kit? What's the truth behind all this?"
Clay just said: "Follow me!" and took me to the display stand on the other end of their booth. He spent almost 30 minutes with talking to me and answering my questions in a very professional manner. I asked about software, air pump issues, downpipe installation, etc, etc. Clay was very kind to answer everything with care and confidence at the same time.
I must admit that the price for the kit is bit high. If you compare prices, you'll see that Stage 1 MK4 2.0 is the same price as their 12V VR6 kit. Cost per hp goes down the drain! However, when you go with Stage 2 or Stage 3 you get a price break compared to the VR6 kit. 
I mean think about it: it takes me $40.00 just to fill the gas tank on this car. $3K is not much considering the fact that the turbo will be there for tens of thousands of miles...


_Modified by vasillalov at 10:32 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

this is true...and sure it will come out in 3 weeks....i'd like to think thats true but i cant depend on their word anymore...i've been looking at the neuspeed charger for awhile now and even 2400 is a lot of money...but i think its a better deal, 3150 is ridiculous for me, although the work is exceptionally awesome looking


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

I wonder how much they'll get for those downpipes . . .


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

vas..... i am dissapointed in you, that "kit" is nothing better then what i am putting together for half the price AND their kit uses the same software im using. im sorry but if they put that kit out for 2500-2800 for stage 0ne then i would say cool nice job kinetics, but 3100+ for those kits is PURE garbage


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

the kit looks great, but wow that price is ridiculous.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_vas..... i am dissapointed in you, that "kit" is nothing better then what i am putting together for half the price AND their kit uses the same software im using. im sorry but if they put that kit out for 2500-2800 for stage 0ne then i would say cool nice job kinetics, but 3100+ for those kits is PURE garbage
thats pretty much how all "kits" are...of course its half if you do it yourself, so you bashing it like its completely off the wall is absurd! some people dont want to take the time and effort to piece together their own kit.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

For me it is a problem of compatibility and reliability. If I piece my own turbo kit then I have to make sure that EVERY single piece fits with the rest of the components. This means massive downtime which I can't afford since I have only one car. Also, I don't have specialized tools for welding so fabricating my own downpipe is out of the question. Same goes for the mandrel bends for the intercooler. 
Finally, if you piece your own kit, you are left alone when it comes to support. You can pretty much depend on yourself and whatever advise you can get from this community. I certainly hope that if I am paying $3K+ for a turbo kit, I can pick up the phone at any time and ask Kinetic for help and support. This scores big in my book!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_For me it is a problem of compatibility and reliability. If I piece my own turbo kit then I have to make sure that EVERY single piece fits with the rest of the components. This means massive downtime which I can't afford since I have only one car. Also, I don't have specialized tools for welding so fabricating my own downpipe is out of the question. Same goes for the mandrel bends for the intercooler. 
Finally, if you piece your own kit, you are left alone when it comes to support. You can pretty much depend on yourself and whatever advise you can get from this community. I certainly hope that if I am paying $3K+ for a turbo kit, I can pick up the phone at any time and ask Kinetic for help and support. This scores big in my book!

weren't you the one that was going to pick up an Audi instead cuz you were fed up?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
weren't you the one that was going to pick up an Audi instead cuz you were fed up?

CORRECT! That's me! What's wrong with playing with my 2.0. Its paid off so I can easily leave it as a project. Audi is definitely in my future!


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_thats pretty much how all "kits" are...of course its half if you do it yourself, so you bashing it like its completely off the wall is absurd! : 

what in their "kit" is different then mine????? only thing i can see is the downward pointed inlet tube for the turbo, other then that NOTHING else is different then one i put together for a fraction of the price,, but vas your right about suppor thats a nice thing to have when the car your turboin is a daily driver.... then again i like to live on the edge with mine


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_
what in their "kit" is different then mine????? only thing i can see is the downward pointed inlet tube for the turbo, other then that NOTHING else is different then one i put together for a fraction of the price,, but vas your right about suppor thats a nice thing to have when the car your turboin is a daily driver.... then again i like to live on the edge with mine








its not about whats different...you're basically paying overhead cost (i.e. amount of time to put together, ordering of materials ect...) come on you're a "tech" remember...do you not get paid for hours worked on job...does the consumer not get the overpriced bill at the end, would it not be cheaper if that consumer did the work him/herself? ok then...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_
what in their "kit" is different then mine????? 

1. Downpipe! You should see theirs!
2. Intercooler plumbing! You should see theirs!


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

NO.... my down pipe is AMAZING! period, john is the best welder ever. two, the "intercooler piping" can be done by a frikkin exhaust shop with a little work an MINImal amount of money


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_come on you're a "tech" remember...do you not get paid for hours worked on job...does the consumer not get the overpriced bill at the end, 

the consumer MAY get the overpriced bill at the end but i am lucky to see HALF of that money... they dont call it the stealership for nothing... they rip off their techs just as much


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_
the consumer MAY get the overpriced bill at the end but i am lucky to see HALF of that money... they dont call it the stealership for nothing... they rip off their techs just as much








those bastards!


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

You guys are whining too much, first crying about not getting a turbo kit at all, now crying for the price. If you want a turbo kit for $2000 it is not going to happen. You have to pay to play, it is great that we even can play.








Now it would be a good time to cheer up kinetic to finish the kit instead of bashing them.


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

seriously im not bashing im just dissapointed that the finish prices is over 300 dollars MORE then what they said it was gonna be, and for a gain of......180. come on man....


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

where the hell is DUb Rub and those damn videos of his kit?
He hasn't spoken at all really... not much...


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

lower the price to 2800, sell it to vortexers who watched this thread for 2450 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
everyone wins!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

it just kinda sketchy how Dub Rub hasn't even been a member for a while, got the kit, complimented it so much, ... and now no longer active even on a weekly/monthly basis? He hasn't even posted in ages.


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_it just kinda sketchy how Dub Rub hasn't even been a member for a while, got the kit, complimented it so much, ... and now no longer active even on a weekly/monthly basis? He hasn't even posted in ages.

i smell a kinetic employee (Dub Rub)... however i must say, i saw the kit myself, and it looks LEGIT. i just wish i had that much money to piddle away on that much prettyness. instead i will piece together like much of everyone else has. nice simple setup, internal wastegated super 60, cheapo manifold, Passat sidemount, C2, etc.... I will say that if i had the money, though it is overpriced, i would buy the kinetic kit. whoever that was that said "you should see it" he's not lying, it's nice, very nice. the 12v VR6 guys all LOVE the kinetic kit, i'm sure it's very profesional, just a little too baller for my tight wallet, i did buy a 2.0 base model after all.....


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

ditch the side mount and go WAI side mounts are worthless pretty much


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_ditch the side mount and go WAI side mounts are worthless pretty much

sidemount was free, just using it to get the ball rolling on this project, intend to upgrade at a later time when i have the cash for something like water/air, or water/methanol... probly just going to upgrade to a plain ass frontmount... but like i said, intercooler was free, so of coarse i'll use it....


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (briansimons)*

All right folks,
This Saturday it will be exactly 1 month since Clay from Kinetic promised that the kit will be out on the market. The kit should have been out 1 week ago!
I now OFFICIALLY abandon all hope!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_All right folks,
This Saturday it will be exactly 1 month since Clay from Kinetic promised that the kit will be out on the market. The kit should have been out 1 week ago!
I now OFFICIALLY abandon all hope!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

haha once i saw the prices....im buying neuspeed supercharger...it has a warranty, its cheaper....and neuspeed is close to me if i have any problems :/
too bad it ain't a spiffy turbo though


----------



## 99glsdude (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

wow i just read this whole thread and honestly i've got to say that the emotional rollercoaster i just rode probably took 50 years off my life. i was literally jumping with joy and now im pretending my wrist is a violin and my little stick thing is a razorblade...


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (briansimons)*

AHAHAHAHHA thats awasome guys, i have been on the road working for the highways all summer, and posting on here hasnt been a priority when i have time off, every other weekend, but anyways the turbo is holding up great,have put about 10k on it already, and has won me 3 shows this year in manitoba. athought my recient show i went to in calgary, some might know it Das Volks, my bloody chip poped out of the socket in some kind of freak act of nature, anyway shawn was able to talk concept1 throught it and it as able to make it home.
but on the other hand what else can i post on here about the turbo, i have already said its super fun and a great buy, i mean come on this thread is almost depressing everytime i read it, all it is, is complaining.... and its been like that for what like 4 monthes now


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_AHAHAHAHHA thats awasome guys, i have been on the road working for the highways all summer, and posting on here hasnt been a priority when i have time off, every other weekend, but anyways the turbo is holding up great,have put about 10k on it already, and has won me 3 shows this year in manitoba. athought my recient show i went to in calgary, some might know it Das Volks, my bloody chip poped out of the socket in some kind of freak act of nature, anyway shawn was able to talk concept1 throught it and it as able to make it home.
but on the other hand what else can i post on here about the turbo, i have already said its super fun and a great buy, i mean come on this thread is almost depressing everytime i read it, all it is, is complaining.... and its been like that for what like 4 monthes now 

Sure sure.







Free time to go to three car shows, but no free time to post a quick video, dyno stats, or anything. Don't waste our time with your pointless post.


_Modified by LMHConcepts at 3:32 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*

What is really interesting: all of the Kinetic Sales threads get "magically" bumped up every time someone posts in this thread. Usually, when this thread hits the second page, you can't see any of the Kinetic sales threads being bumped.

I wonder why?
















Clay: we know you are watching this! Come out and say what's going on!
We are watching too...


_Modified by vasillalov at 6:43 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_AHAHAHAHHA thats awasome guys, i have been on the road working for the highways all summer, and posting on here hasnt been a priority when i have time off, every other weekend, but anyways the turbo is holding up great,have put about 10k on it already, and has won me 3 shows this year in manitoba. athought my recient show i went to in calgary, some might know it Das Volks, my bloody chip poped out of the socket in some kind of freak act of nature, anyway shawn was able to talk concept1 throught it and it as able to make it home.
but on the other hand what else can i post on here about the turbo, i have already said its super fun and a great buy, i mean come on this thread is almost depressing everytime i read it, all it is, is complaining.... and its been like that for what like 4 monthes now 

the reason its always depressing when you come to it is Kinetic has let us down on just about everything except the fact that the turbo is great quality and a great buy.....but they let us down on the estimated price, estimated release (like way too long), and HP.....but that was expected to me
im not complaining....too much....im buying the neuspeed charger...warranty FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Email from Kinetic:
_Hey man,
Some of our shipment for production got messed up and so now the 2.0l has been delayed in production. But we should start seeing them in a few weeks. Let me know if you are interested in picking one up as we have a growing list ƒº
Thanks,_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Well there goes the kinetic 2.oT, u can thanks the Drunk Cu*t that almost killed me, it was a blast do drive while it lasted
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3492627 
possible kit coming up for sale intrested anyone, why am i even asking i already know the answer lol


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_Well there goes the kinetic 2.oT, u can thanks the Drunk Cu*t that almost killed me, it was a blast do drive while it lasted
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3492627 
possible kit coming up for sale intrested anyone, why am i even asking i already know the answer lol

so why was this thread hidden for the last week and few days and all of a sudden re-appeared with your post?


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

haha bs flag bs flag.......... funny ow he had it that long and no dyno plots? how convienient its wecked, and he shows no turbo shots hahahahahah


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

Come on guy. You are still falling for this...
Everytime someone bumps one of their threads, the other one follows up. They bump their own threads and then delete the last comment.


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

WOW u seriously dont know how to extend ur results on the bottem of the page to show all and not just four pages thats, sad. And for your other reply on the other kin page ................ wow. some people ...


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

are you serious................ it was convinent that i was almost killed.......... whats wrong with you and some other guys in these fourms................ u think it funny that my gf can hardly move here upper body............ and that i can hardly get out of bed right now............. it convient , i hope in ur entrie life you never experence what happened to me on friday, how would like to see ur parents face when they recive the call that there son was in a major wreck. 
i think you guys really need to think what u are saying befor you leave it on here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3492627
_Modified by Dub Rub at 1:45 AM 10-16-2007_


_Modified by Dub Rub at 1:58 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

edited due to threats


_Modified by dvlax40 at 9:30 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

_Modified by dvlax40 at 9:29 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

i really dont understand why you think you have the right to call me names or even acuess me of anything, just becus you guys wanted vids and dyno sheets, and i just said how bout no, im now shady for living my own life? i had a turbo to enjoy, and really couldnt care what happened as long as i got my turbo in the end, you guys got nothing, just a hole lot of complaining, i mean why are you guys still waiting if it buggs you so much
it like you guys are just trying to poke at anything that ales me now, i get in a wreak and all you can say is "i hope you get in anthor crash" do you have no one in your life close to you, image them hurt and someone laughting in your face, i know from the way yo are acting on here you wouldnt take it, so why make me feel worst that i already do. like **** man i have no car and a hurt gf, be thankful you didnt get in an accident urslf.


_Modified by Dub Rub at 5:06 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

seriously you got problems man its bad, and how am i shady douch, just because i dont live on here, and you guys have to assume that is a fake and im employed even tho i live 4 provices over, do you know what a province is?, lol its not a state if your wondering, but any ways ur unbelivable in how crewl a human can be. But i understand i mean its ur culture.
and what are you talking about crash did you miss the fu*king photos in the other thread, like come on man ease up, or tell some one close to you how funny it is when some one gets hit by a drunk driver, i bet theyll laught at how inconsiderate you are
heres the proff of the shows and theres no ****ing way are you ever going to see my gf after the way u are amkng fun of an accident wtf man
all the locations are listed, but you probably dont know where they are. get a map and look just to make sure, i might be lying trevor.
Summer Shocker 2007 winnipeg 








Das Volks Calgary 








Summer opener volkswagen pebina winnipeg 











_Modified by Dub Rub at 5:12 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

no your shady because you hype up the kinetics kit and have no proof of what it can do, nice pics though


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

, i would have a little more compassion for you if you posted on here other then to plug kinetics
and im not making fun of the accident but you dont have a good track record of representing he facts 100percent accurately, i do hope you and your girlfriend get better, and you get back in another dub(which are wicked safe) i just hope you chose a better company to rep next time, because frankly their lack of communication and false prmises are getting old 

_Modified by dvlax40 at 9:29 AM 10-16-2007_


_Modified by dvlax40 at 9:34 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_...are getting old

That's not the only thing.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_edited due to threats

_Modified by dvlax40 at 9:30 AM 10-16-2007_

who's making threats to you man?


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

anthony


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_anthony

for what?


----------



## GL=Great Looks (Feb 17, 2005)

To be honest..although this kit is over priced in a sense of there initial pricing for it..and they held the release date of this thing like its ps3 x100000...they have been deceiving and there honesty with there customers hasnt been 100%..i myself not accounting others if theres still a patient customer out there...but Kinetics should take there time and should price there kits at a price they think the demand and supply will be and go from there...if the kits sell well then price will go down...for those who know how to "build" there own kits more power to you..cuz ur saving money in all honesty...but for a "average minded car enthusiast" like myself ill be as patient as possible because I want a reliable 2.0liter turbo boostin and who else better to leave it up to Kinetics a company that "knows" how to build turbo kits..no offense to others intelligence on engine building, but if i wanted to build something w/o knowing the "in's" and "outs" of it, id leave it up to the professionals "w/experience". Cuz i dont want to worry blowing my engine/money up in my face. thats my .2 cents.









_Modified by GL=Great Looks at 12:24 AM 11-6-2007_


_Modified by GL=Great Looks at 12:25 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GL=Great Looks)*

Any more info on this kit? Dynos? Install experiences?
I'm really on the fence of what to do with my car and the lack of real-world feedback on this kit isn't making it easy.


----------

